# Mitch McConnell vows to end your $600 a week of enhanced Unemployment Benefits



## Sal29

Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


----------



## BigRedDriver

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> [URLunfurl="true"]https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


This went to far from the get go. Had to stop some time.


----------



## mbd

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


Actually way more interested in the Space X launch in few days :thumbup:


----------



## tohunt4me

Soooo . . .

No 2nd check i supose . . .


----------



## DeadHeadDriver

Someone should explain to poor Mitch how the whole _Good Cop, Bad Cop_ shtick goes...


----------



## mbd

Gig workers getting the 600/week due to the slowness .
Restaurant worker getting 600/ week due to the closing. If the owner tells the restaurant worker to come back , he/she needs to comeback 👍
Slowness will continue for the gig workers .
Maybe the gigs will get extension.


----------



## SHalester

BigRedDriver said:


> Had to stop some time.


....like when all businesses are completely open, maybe? Think big picture for ONCE.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


And this is news?
Vote trump in again
if you didnt learn the first time.
At least we got the wall, forever corporate tax breaks, tariffs and the supreme court tilted for generations..


----------



## tcaud

McConnell be headed to the big house before long. Wait till Nov *****es.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> And this is news?
> Vote trump in again
> if you didnt learn the first time.
> At least we got the wall, forever corporate tax breaks, tariffs and the supreme court tilted for generations..


We can get the court back in one term. Clarence gonna follow in Anton's steps.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

25rides7daysaweek said:


> At least we got the wall, forever corporate tax breaks, tariffs and the supreme court tilted for generations..


Don't forget we also have a good handle on the virus too.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> ....like when all businesses are completely open, maybe? Think big picture for ONCE.


The big picture was what I was speaking about months ago. Call your governor and cry.


----------



## SHalester

BigRedDriver said:


> . Call your governor and cry.


why? Back to big picture, ok? Real easy. You step back and look and think. Go.


----------



## The queen 👸

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


I hope someone will stop him and trump on that . Some people really need that money .


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> why? Back to big picture, ok? Real easy. You step back and look and think. Go.


Big picture is a bunch of people panicked.


----------



## SHalester

BigRedDriver said:


> Big picture is a bunch of people panicked.


or a few people stuck their heads in the sand and 'pretended' to be outraged at everything. Anyway, for tone, balance and accuracy I was responding to the $600 not being extended passed 7/31.

And keep going: you are quite entertaining.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> or a few people stuck their heads in the sand and 'pretended' to be outraged at everything. Anyway, for tone, balance and accuracy I was responding to the $600 not being extended passed 7/31.
> 
> And keep going: you are quite entertaining.


Gee, I ain't complaining not getting unemployment, am I?


----------



## SHalester

I'm beginning to think you didn't read the OP. Or understand the replies after.

Maybe time to go outside; breath some air? Get some exercise? Come back when you are refreshed.


----------



## The queen 👸

SHalester said:


> or a few people stuck their heads in the sand and 'pretended' to be outraged at everything. Anyway, for tone, balance and accuracy I was responding to the $600 not being extended passed 7/31.
> 
> And keep going: you are quite entertaining.


7/31. Are you sure?


----------



## SHalester

The queen &#128120; said:


> 7/31. Are you sure?


as a heart attack. $600, right this moment, ends 7/31.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> I'm beginning to think you didn't read the OP. Or understand the replies after.
> 
> Maybe time to go outside; breath some air? Get some exercise? Come back when you are refreshed.


I take it you're talking to me.

I don't care. The giveaways, regardless to who, has got to stop, period. Get it now?


----------



## SHalester

BigRedDriver said:


> The giveaways, regardless to who, has got to stop, period. Get it now?


thank god it's not 'so say we all'. When businesses are all open, it can stop. Clear as mud¿     Big picture dude. Not view from head in sand.


----------



## The queen 👸

SHalester said:


> as a heart attack. $600, right this moment, ends 7/31.


Ok, I guess I am getting around 6400$ until then . Grateful.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> thank god it's not 'so say we all'. When businesses are all open, it can stop. Clear as mud¿     Big picture dude. Not view from head in sand.


Then get em opened. Or don't close in the first place. Rational folks knew better


----------



## The queen 👸

The queen &#128120; said:


> Ok, I guess I am getting around 6400$ until then . Grateful.


Unless someone will stop them. Dam I paid way more than that in taxes. &#128514;


----------



## SHalester

BigRedDriver said:


> Or don't close in the first place.


yeah, I know. That's your roll. Too bad it is only funny and not accurate or of this reality. How many fewer people would have died if we closed earlier? snap. Your funny level is off today.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> yeah, I know. That's your roll. Too bad it is only funny and not accurate or of this reality. How many fewer people would have died if we closed earlier? snap. Your funny level is off today.


Compare NYC and it's draconian SAH orders compared to Florida with far fewer and get back to me.


----------



## SHalester

BigRedDriver said:


> Florida with far fewer and get back to me.


is that it? Your views are based on Florida? that makes total sense now. Head in sand. Have you found how many would not have died if SAH was sooner? Or does that not fit your Florida-head-in-sand narrative/comedy routine?    

Also, research where flights from Europe end up when they come to the USA. Please, get back to us when your figure it out.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> is that it? Your views are based on Florida? that makes total sense now. Head in sand. Have you found how many would not have died if SAH was sooner? Or does that not fit your Florida-head-in-sand narrative/comedy routine?
> 
> Also, research where flights from Europe end up when they come to the USA. Please, get back to us when your figure it out.


Let me guess. The flights land in nursing homes and subways. Or did that animal Cuomo, the lefts hero, send the sick from the flights to the nursing homes too? Can't imagine how bad this country would have been if that ****ing genius was President.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

SHalester said:


> How many fewer people would have died if we closed earlier?


https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52757150


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

tohunt4me said:


> Soooo . . .
> 
> No 2nd check i supose . . .


No, it means no continued federal unemployment past July 31 that pays people more to watch Maury at home than working.

There may very well be a second stimulus check or more business loans. This is strictly the unemployment part he's talking about.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> And this is news?
> Vote trump in again
> if you didnt learn the first time.
> At least we got the wall, forever corporate tax breaks, tariffs and the supreme court tilted for generations..


You left out the record 193 Federal judges appointed.

Those appointments are for life. Even if Trump resigned tomorrow, those people are there for decades.

https://www.brookings.edu/blog/fixg...goal-of-record-setting-judicial-appointments/


----------



## BigRedDriver

Mash Ghasem said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52757150


Dumping cuomo likely would have saved as many.


----------



## Sal29

BigRedDriver said:


> Compare NYC and it's draconian SAH orders compared to Florida with far fewer and get back to me.


When any place Florida has the population density, subways and cold weather of New York City, then get back to me.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Sal29 said:


> When any place Florida has the population density, subways and cold weather of New York City, then get back to me.


No place is like New York, that forced nursing homes to take in active COVID 19 patients.

Fun fact. Add the dead from Oklahoma City Bombing, 9/11, columbine, Newtown Conn school shooting, Parkland school shooting and the Las Vegas shootings, and you still come up over 1500 short of the dead in nursing homes from COVID - 19 in New York.

Yep, no place like New York! It's like they wanted inflated death numbers.



Sal29 said:


> When any place Florida has the population density, subways and cold weather of New York City, then get back to me.


Thanks, you just proved most of the United States didn't need their economy shut down. Oh well, now almost 40,000,000 people are unemployed and calls to suicide hotlines are up 600%.


----------



## The queen 👸

BigRedDriver said:


> No place is like New York, that forced nursing homes to take in active COVID 19 patients.
> 
> Fun fact. Add the dead from Oklahoma City Bombing, 9/11, columbine, Newtown Conn school shooting, Parkland school shooting and the Las Vegas shootings, and you still come up over 1500 short of the dead in nursing homes from COVID - 19 in New York.
> 
> Yep, no place like New York! It's like they wanted inflated death numbers.
> 
> 
> Thanks, you just proved most of the United States didn't need their economy shut down. Oh well, now almost 40,000,000 people are unemployed and calls to suicide hotlines are up 600%.


Let me ask you this. People getting UI/PUA are and will spend money for paying bills, groceries, shopping, take out and more. I doubt people are hiding the money under a mattress. Am I wrong or just stupid?


----------



## kc ub'ing!

Why do the inbreds in Kentucky just rubber stamp that fool into office every couple years?! Shee-it, bunch of slack jawed yokels!


----------



## BigRedDriver

The queen &#128120; said:


> Let me ask you this. People getting UI/PUA are and will spend money for paying bills, groceries, shopping, take out and more. I doubt people are hiding the money under a mattress. Am I wrong or just stupid?


You are correct. There is a need, but sooooo much of it was completely unnecessary. There are now nearly 40,000,0000 unemployed. How many will be re-employed afterwards? Let's hope most will, but how long? If we don't get the economy hitting on all 8's again, we are looking at a hurt so bad, we will think the COVID outbreak as a walk in the park.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

kc ub'ing! said:


> Why do the inbreds in Kentucky just rubber stamp that fool into office every couple years?! Shee-it, bunch of slack jawed yokels!


It always comes down to them being one of 2 different types: the innocently ignorant, or the profoundly stupid.


----------



## Slim Pete

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


ok LOSER, now go back to work and EARN some money, instead of expecting free handouts.


----------



## The queen 👸

Most of those pwop


BigRedDriver said:


> You are correct. There is a need, but sooooo much of it was completely unnecessary. There are now nearly 40,000,0000 unemployed. How many will be re-employed afterwards? Let's hope most will, but how long? If we don't get the economy hitting on all 8's again, we are looking at a hurt so bad, we will think the COVID outbreak as a walk in the park.


most of the people who applied for UI/ PUA paid taxes. They deserved that money.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Yall do realize we eventually gonna have to pay back this massive national debt. 

Bush, Obama, and Trump have ballooned the national debt to titan size proportions.

Everyone under 50 within our lifetimes we will see our social safety net programs gutted and all our taxes increased. 

To everyone above 50, do you love your children and grand children? 

Well we have been robbing their futures not for necessities but luxuries for decades.


----------



## NotYetADriver

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yall do realize we eventually gonna have to pay back this massive national debt.
> 
> Bush, Obama, and Trump have ballooned the national debt to titan size proportions.
> 
> Everyone under 50 within our lifetimes we will see our social safety net programs gutted and all our taxes increased.
> 
> To everyone above 50, do you love your children and grand children?
> 
> Well we have been robbing their futures not for necessities but luxuries for decades.


Oh stop it!
Everyone knows the Feds could just keep printing money and everyone could be rich with no need to work!

What's WRONG with people ???


----------



## jodos

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661[/QUO


----------



## SHalester

BigRedDriver said:


> but sooooo much of it was completely unnecessary.


explain that, please. In detail.


----------



## The queen 👸

BigRedDriver said:


> You are correct. There is a need, but sooooo much of it was completely unnecessary. There are now nearly 40,000,0000 unemployed. How many will be re-employed afterwards? Let's hope most will, but how long? If we don't get the economy hitting on all 8's again, we are looking at a hurt so bad, we will think the COVID outbreak as a walk in the park.


Who are you blaming for? Not the people I hope.


----------



## _Tron_

tcaud said:


> We can get the court back in one term. Clarence gonna follow in Anton's steps.


Wow! Had to look that comment up to learn that he is sick. Also, the longest serving Supreme in history!? Wow, that makes me feel old. It seems like it was just yesterday we were hearing about pubic hairs and cokes.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> explain that, please. In detail.


Other than New York and New Jersey, the lock downs were a waste of time and money.

That's detail.


----------



## Kashi03445

Republicans are assholes always think about their shit and big corporations. I hope trump **** face wouldn't be elected again.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Kashi03445 said:


> Republicans are @@@@@@@@ always think about their shit and big corporations. I hope trump @@@@ face wouldn't be elected again.


And that's why many on the left want to keep the economy shut down. TDS


----------



## ColdRider

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> To everyone above 50, do you love your children and grand children?
> 
> Well we have been robbing their futures not for necessities but luxuries for decades.


Many of those over 50 give zero fuks.

They _paid into the system_ for decades. They _deserve_ all those delicious benefits. :rollseyes:


----------



## AllenChicago

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


If you need Trump and McConnell to give you $$$, in order be happy, the USA is not a good place for you.

*We are a SINK or SWIM nation*. (But if you're mentally/physically disabled, there is a safety-net.)


----------



## NotYetADriver

AllenChicago said:


> If you need Trump and McConnell to give you $$$, in order be happy, the USA is not a good place for you.
> 
> *We are a SINK or SWIM nation*. (But if you're mentally/physically disabled, there is a safety-net.)


Problem is, too many want you (or someone) to do their swimming for them....and then they run for a lawyer if you won't
I think it's called "entitlement" mentality?
The more they are accommodated, the more they demand.


----------



## Sepelion

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yall do realize we eventually gonna have to pay back this massive national debt.
> 
> Bush, Obama, and Trump have ballooned the national debt to titan size proportions.
> 
> Everyone under 50 within our lifetimes we will see our social safety net programs gutted and all our taxes increased.
> 
> To everyone above 50, do you love your children and grand children?
> 
> Well we have been robbing their futures not for necessities but luxuries for decades.


You're pointing your finger at the wrong people, considering 90% of America lives paycheck to paycheck, and particularly the people who work in the "gig economy" are living in a predicament that might looks like modern day robber barons, when you consider most of them are just trying to pay rent and most of them qualify for taxpayer subsidies in the form of housing vouchers or food assistance.

But Jeff Bezos is on track to become the first trillionaire by 2025, and Dara has run yet another company into the ground, so as long as America has ballers, that's what matters.

TL;DR: the problem isn't the workers; it's the fact that noblesse oblige is gone and replaced with exploitative pigs.

Have you seen some of these "business owners" that took out PPP money, and in order to really fk them over they sent them pieces of paper saying "due to COVID19 work availability, you have agreed to quit" or other such wording? Yeah, I've seen it around facebook posts, and like everyone else, you should be shocked that this kind of behavior was the same behavior in the 2008 bailouts where pigs took taxpayer money and gave it to their buddies and then got rid of their workers, left without a job, and now because they've made it so these employers have to keep their employees if they take this money, they're using these shady tactics to screw them over so they get calls from unemployment saying "your employer faxed the documents you signed that you quit."

The fact that essential workers went and risked their lives for little-to-no hazard pay while exploitative non-essential idiots sat home on a zoom conference pretending they are productive, is why the economy was screwed LONG BEFORE this ever happened.

This just sped things up. Mnuchin's lip curling in shame when Sherrod Brown grilled him the other day said it all.


----------



## Mash Ghasem

Sepelion said:


> You're pointing your finger at the wrong people, considering 90% of America lives paycheck to paycheck, and particularly the people who work in the "gig economy" are living in a predicament that might looks like modern day robber barons, when you consider most of them are just trying to pay rent and most of them qualify for taxpayer subsidies in the form of housing vouchers or food assistance.
> 
> But Jeff Bezos is on track to become the first trillionaire by 2025, and Dara has run yet another company into the ground, so as long as America has ballers, that's what matters.
> 
> TL;DR: the problem isn't the workers; it's the fact that noblesse oblige is gone and replaced with exploitative pigs.
> 
> Have you seen some of these "business owners" that took out PPP money, and in order to really fk them over they sent them pieces of paper saying "due to COVID19 work availability, you have agreed to quit" or other such wording? Yeah, I've seen it around facebook posts, and like everyone else, you should be shocked that this kind of behavior was the same behavior in the 2008 bailouts where pigs took taxpayer money and gave it to their buddies and then got rid of their workers, left without a job, and now because they've made it so these employers have to keep their employees if they take this money, they're using these shady tactics to screw them over so they get calls from unemployment saying "your employer faxed the documents you signed that you quit."
> 
> The fact that essential workers went and risked their lives for little-to-no hazard pay while exploitative non-essential idiots sat home on a zoom conference pretending they are productive, is why the economy was screwed LONG BEFORE this ever happened.
> 
> This just sped things up. Mnuchin's lip curling in shame when Sherrod Brown grilled him the other day said it all.


Manifestations of raw capitalism-- and its failure.


----------



## ColdRider

Sepelion said:


> You're pointing your finger at the wrong people, considering 90% of America lives paycheck to paycheck, and particularly the people who work in the "gig economy" are living in a predicament that might looks like modern day robber barons, when you consider most of them are just trying to pay rent and most of them qualify for taxpayer subsidies in the form of housing vouchers or food assistance.
> 
> But Jeff Bezos is on track to become the first trillionaire by 2025, and Dara has run yet another company into the ground, so as long as America has ballers, that's what matters.
> 
> TL;DR: the problem isn't the workers; it's the fact that noblesse oblige is gone and replaced with exploitative pigs.
> 
> Have you seen some of these "business owners" that took out PPP money, and in order to really fk them over they sent them pieces of paper saying "due to COVID19 work availability, you have agreed to quit" or other such wording? Yeah, I've seen it around facebook posts, and like everyone else, you should be shocked that this kind of behavior was the same behavior in the 2008 bailouts where pigs took taxpayer money and gave it to their buddies and then got rid of their workers, left without a job, and now because they've made it so these employers have to keep their employees if they take this money, they're using these shady tactics to screw them over so they get calls from unemployment saying "your employer faxed the documents you signed that you quit."
> 
> The fact that essential workers went and risked their lives for little-to-no hazard pay while exploitative non-essential idiots sat home on a zoom conference pretending they are productive, is why the economy was screwed LONG BEFORE this ever happened.
> 
> This just sped things up. Mnuchin's lip curling in shame when Sherrod Brown grilled him the other day said it all.


Hey! I'm on a zoom conference right now. Feels good man. :smiles:

Also, 90% living paycheck to paycheck? Where you getting these numbers? How many of those 90% have the newest smartphone every year? How many of them buy expensive shoes and bags?

Dig beyond the surface and you'll see that some of their woes are self inflicted.


----------



## AllenChicago

President Trump is working to convince Mitch McConnell to send out more relief money to Americans, ASAP.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/05/22/coronavirus-stimulus-trump-wants-to-send-out-more-relief-money.html


----------



## CaliBestDriver

Actually what he said and what he is proposing is that people should not be getting more and unemployment than they would normally get in regular pay because it would discourage them from going back to work. 
I have friends who live in Ohio who were making $650 a week now with the unemployment they are bringing in a little over $1,000 a week..
so they will extend it more than likely but it will be capped at how much you were making per week before. The key thing is that will there be jobs to go back to if there are no jobs to go back to or businesses are not making enough money to pay their employees then there is no other way but to extend unemployment..


----------



## Ssgcraig

SHalester said:


> ....like when all businesses are completely open, maybe? Think big picture for ONCE.


Problem is, there are people getting checks that are working. It was too much from the beginning. No one working should have got a check, but millions did.

Where is Pelosi? She created a special counsel to investigate the spending. Haven't heard one peep from that crew. Wonder why? mmmmm


----------



## SHalester

Ssgcraig said:


> No one working should have got a check, but millions did.


the $600? Define 'working'.


----------



## CaliBestDriver

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yall do realize we eventually gonna have to pay back this massive national debt.
> 
> Bush, Obama, and Trump have ballooned the national debt to titan size proportions.
> 
> Everyone under 50 within our lifetimes we will see our social safety net programs gutted and all our taxes increased.
> 
> To everyone above 50, do you love your children and grand children?
> 
> Well we have been robbing their futures not for necessities but luxuries for decades.


 This is the same crap to my grandparents we're told and they spent their whole life worrying about it. And guess what they're dead. Debt has been around since the beginning of time. All this talk about paying it back it's not going to matter. I have been hearing this for 30 years believe me Life Will Go On.. besides only thing you can do anyway is to vote and hope they keep their promise..


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer

Sepelion said:


> You're pointing your finger at the wrong people, considering 90% of America lives paycheck to paycheck, and particularly the people who work in the "gig economy" are living in a predicament that might looks like modern day robber barons, when you consider most of them are just trying to pay rent and most of them qualify for taxpayer subsidies in the form of housing vouchers or food assistance.
> 
> But Jeff Bezos is on track to become the first trillionaire by 2025, and Dara has run yet another company into the ground, so as long as America has ballers, that's what matters.
> 
> TL;DR: the problem isn't the workers; it's the fact that noblesse oblige is gone and replaced with exploitative pigs.
> 
> Have you seen some of these "business owners" that took out PPP money, and in order to really fk them over they sent them pieces of paper saying "due to COVID19 work availability, you have agreed to quit" or other such wording? Yeah, I've seen it around facebook posts, and like everyone else, you should be shocked that this kind of behavior was the same behavior in the 2008 bailouts where pigs took taxpayer money and gave it to their buddies and then got rid of their workers, left without a job, and now because they've made it so these employers have to keep their employees if they take this money, they're using these shady tactics to screw them over so they get calls from unemployment saying "your employer faxed the documents you signed that you quit."
> 
> The fact that essential workers went and risked their lives for little-to-no hazard pay while exploitative non-essential idiots sat home on a zoom conference pretending they are productive, is why the economy was screwed LONG BEFORE this ever happened.
> 
> This just sped things up. Mnuchin's lip curling in shame when Sherrod Brown grilled him the other day said it all.


You rarely post so I know this is something you're passionate about and I respect everything you're saying. It wasn't my intention to point fingers at anyone.

I was speaking on the entire stimulus package with companies and people feeling entitled for more of it.


CaliBestDriver said:


> This is the same crap to my grandparents we're told and they spent their whole life worrying about it. And guess what they're dead. Debt has been around since the beginning of time. All this talk about paying it back it's not going to matter. I have been hearing this for 30 years believe me Life Will Go On.. besides only thing you can do anyway is to vote and hope they keep their promise..


That's complete and otter BS we was in a surplus in the 90's.


----------



## mbd

Dallas has opened up last 2 weeks and the new cases have gone down last few days . Weather-in the mid 80’s.

Last 7 days totals - new cases- 199, 216,205,224, 225, 186, 183... it was 250 a day avg for 4 weeks. Once it gets into the 90’s, it will be even lower.
Outside only 10-20% wearing masks.


----------



## Sal29

Slim Pete said:


> ok LOSER, now go back to work and EARN some money, instead of expecting free handouts.


My state has the highest number of active cases EVER you imbecile. Why would I risk my life to make the top 1/10th of 1% richer.
They've already stolen tons of my tax money, my future social security, and money from generations that haven't even been born yet.
I say take as much of your money back as possible now that you have an opportunity to do so.


----------



## BunnyK

SHalester said:


> thank god it's not 'so say we all'. When businesses are all open, it can stop. Clear as mud¿     Big picture dude. Not view from head in sand.


Are you 12 using all those emojis?


----------



## 808master

The reason they don't want to pass the bill isn't that simple. They have put alot of nonsense and wasted money in the bill like stimulus checks to illegals. They just want to lie and say they don't want to help the working person. Hey I need financial assistance but if the bill has a bunch of BS in it they need to take it out. Thats why they don't want to pass it.


----------



## Sal29

mbd said:


> Dallas has opened up last 2 weeks and the new cases have gone down last few days . Weather-in the mid 80's.
> 
> Last 7 days totals - new cases- 199, 216,205,224, 225, 186, 183... it was 250 a day avg for 4 weeks. Once it gets into the 90's, it will be even lower.
> Outside only 10-20% wearing masks.


Texas has an extremely high number of active cases. It's not even close to flattening the active cases curve.


----------



## 808master

OMG we all better stay home for 2 years until a vaccine is out. And we need the gubment to pay us for the whole time, ridiculous


----------



## BigRedDriver

808master said:


> OMG we all better stay home for 2 years until a vaccine is out. And we need the gubment to pay us for the whole time, ridiculous


I've wondered the point. All I hear is, wait until theirs a vaccine. What if there is no vaccine? Then what?


----------



## 808master

That's what they want, stay home in fear, they rig the elections in november with mail in ballots, while telling everyone it's for their own good, and give millions to illegals and other BS, thats why the senate shot down that 3 trillion bill, not they don't want to help workers. Shhhh don't tell them most of america can see their BS


----------



## SHalester

808master said:


> senate shot down that 3 trillion bill


well, really, they never took it up....at all. typical.


----------



## mbd

Gig workers get the UI+ 600 due to the sluggishness of the business. They might get lucky on the next stimulus. Sluggishness should continue till next year for the self employed.
Senate is mostly talking about non self employed getting the UI+ 600 and not going back to work . :thumbup:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/abcnew...e-600-unemployment-payments/story?id=70800696


----------



## 808master

SHalester said:


> well, really, they never took it up....at all. typical.


Why would they? like I said there's too much bullsh1t in that bill, they only tell you mitch or trump doesn't want to help workers. It's nonsense


----------



## SHalester

808master said:


> like I said there's too much bullsh1t in that bill


maybe, but senate leader shouldn't have the option to NEVER schedule a bill coming to the floor. He's very passive aggressive; can't wait until he's shown the exit. In pre-school toddlers are taught to compromise and share. Just saying.


----------



## 808master

I think it's more insulting to think they could put all that crap in the bill and even try to present it to senate. That's way it didn't even make it to vote, the house is controlled by dems and they passed all that crap and when the senate told them they ain't signing off on it they go and spread info trying to say they don't care about workers. Go look it up before you guys post BS.


----------



## mbd

3.5 million full time gig workers
600per week for 6 months is about 40 ish billion, only 7 billion a month.
Last 1200$ stimulus check cost around 200-250 billion and the total pkg was over 2 trillion.

If the next stimulus total is 1.5 -2 trillion
250 billion goes to the 1200$ check
40 billion out of 1.5 to 2 trillion is not that much.:thumbup:
Pelosi is asking 1 trillion for the states , 250 billion for the essential workers , 75 billion for testing /tracing and 175 billion for something else 😄
40 billion is nothing compared to rest of the goodies.:smiles:


----------



## SHalester

808master said:


> Go look it up before you guys post BS.


back at you, pal. Ever heard the phrase 'ask for the moon' and hope for the best? Sorry, your GOP pals are passive aggressive cowards. just like dear President. Did you know senate leader won't take anything up that President doesn't like? How's that for 3 separate but equal branches of government. 
Learn how a bill becomes a law. There's even a song for it.


----------



## 808master

Good comeback, I'm done bye lib tard, keep telling everyone mcconnell wants workers to die, like I said go look what else was in that Sh1t bill.


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


Won't they take another vote before then. They don't want an extension, they want the surfs back to work to support GOP re-election.


----------



## AJ56

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


So republicans want you to feed your family OMG OMG OMG how evil of them how dare they say that I am responsible for feeding my family. I guess I'll vote for sleepy Joe now. 
Thank you for your amazing information.


----------



## TBoned

SHalester said:


> maybe, but senate leader shouldn't have the option to NEVER schedule a bill coming to the floor. He's very passive aggressive; can't wait until he's shown the exit. In pre-school toddlers are taught to compromise and share. Just saying.


Democrats don't compromise and share. Neither does almost anyone past 12 years old. SO...looks like teaching kids that has never worked!


----------



## Sal29

AJ56 said:


> So republicans want you to feed your family OMG OMG OMG how evil of them how dare they say that I am responsible for feeding my family. I guess I'll vote for sleepy Joe now.
> Thank you for your amazing information.


Republicans want people to get back to work and give 95% of the money they generate to billionaires and keep 5% for their families while complaining that 5% is way too much.


----------



## ColdRider

Lol compromise and share? Share what? You can't share something you don't have to give. 

Just, LOL! 

I wouldn't waste the time of the senate to read some unicorn bill filled with fairy dust and bullshit either.


----------



## AJ56

Sal29 said:


> Republicans want people to get back to work and give 95% of the money they generate to billionaires and keep 5% for their families while complaining that 5% is way too much.


The bailouts? I just refinanced my car. I have a loan. According to your logic I got bailed out?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Sal29 said:


> Republicans want people to get back to work and give 95% of the money they generate to billionaires and keep 5% for their families while complaining that 5% is way too much.


...who?


----------



## Marcus Foley

Maybe he’s thinking of giving us a raise to $800 a week. No more $600 a week, let’s raise it.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

Marcus Foley said:


> Maybe he's thinking of giving us a raise to $800 a week. No more $600 a week, let's raise it.


That would make more economic sense. Just covering people's expenses doesn't encourage them to go out and spend spend spend.

Why don't they just give us a book of blank checks? lol!!!

But I know, republotards want people to go back to work, even if there are no jobs.

Never mind the 50 million jobs lost already.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Uberdriver2710 said:


> That would make more economic sense. Just covering people's expenses doesn't encourage them to go out and spend spend spend.
> 
> Why don't they just give us a book of blank checks? lol!!!
> 
> But I know, republotards want people to go back to work, even if there are no jobs.
> 
> Never mind the 50 million jobs lost already.


40,000,000 are unemployed because we panicked. They won't get re employed unless we open the economy back up.

The left keeps saying, leave the economy closed until we get a vaccine. There is no guarantee a vaccine is even possible.

What's the plan then?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

BigRedDriver said:


> 40,000,000 are unemployed because we panicked. They won't get re employed unless we open the economy back up.
> 
> The left keeps saying, leave the economy closed until we get a vaccine. There is no guarantee a vaccine is even possible.
> 
> What's the plan then?


Sadly, many won't get re-employed at all. At least not for a while. There was a poll a few weeks ago where something like 75% of the people who had their lost their jobs felt they would get their old jobs back in a few months. In their dreams...

Jesse Kelly has been banging this drum for two months. When an economy tanks, and businesses go under, many go under for good. There may be a replacement that comes in and fills that void eventually... 18 months after the dust settles. Let's pretend there's a modest town in Middle America that has four restaurants. Due to loss of business, two close permanently and 35 people lose their jobs. Maybe in the fall of 2022 someone opens up a third restaurant and hires 15 people. That still took a year and a half, and 20 people from the original 35 are still out of work. or at least that type of work.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Sadly, many won't get re-employed at all. At least not for a while. There was a poll a few weeks ago where something like 75% of the people who had their lost their jobs felt they would get their old jobs back in a few months. In their dreams...
> 
> Jesse Kelly has been banging this drum for two months. When an economy tanks, and businesses go under, many go under for good. There may be a replacement that comes in and fills that void eventually... 18 months after the dust settles. Let's pretend there's a modest town in Middle America that has four restaurants. Due to loss of business, two close permanently and 35 people lose their jobs. Maybe in the fall of 2022 someone opens up a third restaurant and hires 15 people. That still took a year and a half, and 20 people from the original 35 are still out of work. or at least that type of work.


And those that do get re employed will enter a very competitive job market. The downward pressure on wages will be remarkable.


----------



## TXUbering

I'm going to take my 'gubment cheese', stash it away, sell all my assets convert as much as possible to cash as well, let my Uber business go bankrupt (finally being an LLC pays off... a nice big tax write off), and not spend any money unless absolutely necessary. I figure I can probably coast for 2 years, but I'm just going to wait until November. I'm ok with the Trump economy burning to the ground. I figure if the government gives me more money hoping that I'll put it back into the economy, I'll just stash it. I've seen some decent deals out there, but I'm not going to buy anything. The Trump economy..... "FLAME ON!" I swear trolling Trumpards is so easy........ {snicker}


----------



## Buck-a-mile

It's not a football game with teams. It's government.

We have old men with the minds of school children in our Congress.

Time to clean house.


----------



## JaredJ

Anecdotally, I've spoken to people that make less than half what they're earning off unemployment right now. Setting aside conversations about pay inequities, the fed has funded unemployment benefits that disincentivize people returning to work.

As a driver, I'm thankful because Unemployment means I don't have to put myself or my 70yo father at risk.


----------



## libingbing

Received the EIP card yesterday. Thanks Nancy and Chuck !!!


----------



## TXUbering

JaredJ said:


> Anecdotally, I've spoken to people that make less than half what they're earning off unemployment right now. Setting aside conversations about pay inequities, the fed has funded unemployment benefits that disincentivize people returning to work.
> 
> As a driver, I'm thankful because Unemployment means I don't have to put myself or my 70yo father at risk.


You can look at it in a few ways, it gives people an incentive to not work, or it gives companies an incentive to pay a better wage to bring in employees.

I would've been perfectly ok with Amazon and grocery store workers striking. Sure it would've hurt a lot of people, but you have to leverage when you can. Just think of all these "essential workers" having a bigger paycheck, pushing back Bezos' bid to be the first "trillionaire" a few decades or so. It would also put more money in consumers' hands, which would help the economy.

You have two camps, the trickle down and the trickle up. Giving money to the top, they're going to store that money. Giving money to consumers, they're going to use that money to create demand. Neither solution is perfect, but I'm personally tired of trickle down.



libingbing said:


> Received the EIP card yesterday. Thanks Nancy and Chuck !!!


EIP? Isn't that the beginning of Elroy Jetson's secret password?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Buck-a-mile said:


> It's not a football game with teams. It's government.
> 
> We have old men with the minds of school children in our Congress.
> 
> Time to clean house.


Posts like these are humorous because they are lazy. OK, vote out every old man in Congress. Then what? Vote in more Squad members? What is that they have done exactly? AOC owes taxes from seven years ago, Tlaib is more pro-Palestine than pro-American, Omar married her brother and committed fraud and Pressley thinks CV-19 is racist. It's the same old nonsense, only crazier and from young women instead of old men.

What is your solution besides "burn it all down!"? Can you even identify the problem?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

libingbing said:


> Received the EIP card yesterday. Thanks Nancy and Chuck !!!


----------



## Buck-a-mile

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Posts like these are humorous because they are lazy. OK, vote out every old man in Congress. Then what? Vote in more Squad members? What is that they have done exactly? AOC owes taxes from seven years ago, Tlaib is more pro-Palestine than pro-American, Omar married her brother and committed fraud and Pressley thinks CV-19 is racist. It's the same old nonsense, only crazier and from young women instead of old men.
> 
> What is your solution besides "burn it all down!"? Can you even identify the problem?


I love posts like this


Valar Dohaeris said:


> Posts like these are humorous because they are lazy. OK, vote out every old man in Congress. Then what? Vote in more Squad members? What is that they have done exactly? AOC owes taxes from seven years ago, Tlaib is more pro-Palestine than pro-American, Omar married her brother and committed fraud and Pressley thinks CV-19 is racist. It's the same old nonsense, only crazier and from young women instead of old men.
> 
> What is your solution besides "burn it all down!"? Can you even identify the problem?


Yes, the problem is people that don't use their brains when voting.

Kind of like your mindless post asshat.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Buck-a-mile said:


> I love posts like this
> 
> Yes, the problem is people that don't use their brains when voting.
> 
> Kind of like your mindless post asshat.


If they vote just the way you want them too, then everything will be fine, right? Asshat?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic




----------



## Nitedriver

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/house-bill/6800


----------



## UberBastid

TXUbering said:


> I'm going to take my 'gubment cheese', stash it away, sell all my assets convert as much as possible to cash as well, let my Uber business go bankrupt (finally being an LLC pays off... a nice big tax write off), and not spend any money unless absolutely necessary. I figure I can probably coast for 2 years, but I'm just going to wait until November. I'm ok with the Trump economy burning to the ground. I figure if the government gives me more money hoping that I'll put it back into the economy, I'll just stash it. I've seen some decent deals out there, but I'm not going to buy anything. The Trump economy..... "FLAME ON!" I swear trolling Trumpards is so easy........ {snicker}


I don't agree with you very often Tex ... but, you doing it right.
IF the economy straightens out, you'll do just fine with all your bills paid and you're sitting on a pile of $.
IF it doesn't, you'll do just fine because you got all your bills paid and yer sitting on a pile of $.

Chaos can be very exciting and profitable.
When there's a big explosion, and there's pieces laying all over the ground near the smoking hole ... you can sometimes find some pretty valuable pieces laying around. And the people who have cash in their pocket can often pick up a lot of value for pennies.
It worked very well for people like J. Paul Getty, and Kaiser.

I am doing the same thing, with one addition.
Wifey and I have decided to leave the state of California.
She has kin living in Missouri - family owns a very successful business with millions in holdings, and we may move there.
I understand thee's a lot of ponds and lakes there that are teeming with bass and they need skilled fishermen to reduce the population. I am qualified.

The move is planned for one year from today.

In the last two months we've paid off over $7k in short term 'consumer' debt with interest rates over 25%.
Have another $4k to go.
Then we'll get the truck paid off, that's another $10k.
Then we'll start stacking up $.
THEN WE MOVE.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Except it’s going to take $20 to buy what a $1 used to buy.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

BigRedDriver said:


> No place is like New York, that forced nursing homes to take in active COVID 19 patients.
> 
> Fun fact. Add the dead from Oklahoma City Bombing, 9/11, columbine, Newtown Conn school shooting, Parkland school shooting and the Las Vegas shootings, and you still come up over 1500 short of the dead in nursing homes from COVID - 19 in New York.
> 
> Yep, no place like New York! It's like they wanted inflated death numbers.
> 
> 
> Thanks, you just proved most of the United States didn't need their economy shut down. Oh well, now almost 40,000,000 people are unemployed and calls to suicide hotlines are up 600%.


Those calls to suicide hotlines are from blue collar people that are realising how bad of a mistake it was to vote for trump...


----------



## BigRedDriver

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Those calls to suicide hotlines are from blue collar people that are realising how bad of a mistake it was to vote for trump...


I doubt it, but keep dreaming of rainbows and unicorns.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

TXUbering said:


> I'm going to take my 'gubment cheese', stash it away, sell all my assets convert as much as possible to cash as well, let my Uber business go bankrupt (finally being an LLC pays off... a nice big tax write off), and not spend any money unless absolutely necessary.


Making smart moves. I'm not getting unemployment, but my stimulus check is sitting in the bank, and that's where it's going to stay until everything calms down and I figure out where to invest it.


UberBastid said:


> I don't agree with you very often Tex ... but, you doing it right.
> IF the economy straightens out, you'll do just fine with all your bills paid and you're sitting on a pile of $.
> IF it doesn't, you'll do just fine because you got all your bills paid and yer sitting on a pile of $.


I've spent the last 3-4 years slowly building up my emergency fund knowing that a downturn was eventually going to happen (didn't think it was going to happen like this though). Having that plus no debt and a steady income, I put myself in just the right position to weather the storm when the music stopped in March.


UberBastid said:


> Wifey and I have decided to leave the state of California.


Yep. I haven't made a firm decision to leave Cali yet, but what I am doing is making sure I'm in no way tied to this state so I can leave on a dime should I choose.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Those calls to suicide hotlines are from blue collar people that are realising how bad of a mistake it was to vote for trump...


Very witty. The Classy Left, everybody.


----------



## UberBastid

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Very witty. The Classy Left, everybody.


Yea.
I'm standing up and applauding.
Dead blue collar workers .... yea

** Satan laughing spreads his wings **


----------



## Sal_B

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


Well, you know who to vote against.


----------



## UberBastid

Sal_B said:


> Well, you know who to vote against.


I dunno who to vote FOR.
Joe says if ya ain't black, you can't vote for him.

At least with Trump, you don't have to be Orange.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

UberBastid said:


> I dunno who to vote FOR.
> Joe says if ya ain't black, you can't vote for him.
> 
> At least with Trump, you don't have to be Orange.


Sal is simple-minded. He sees a headline and is SOLD.


----------



## BunnyK

All the blue collar workers around here have been working during the pandemic.

I would hate to be holding too much debt right about now. Once the party is over lenders are gonna ready to scoop up lost revenue.

Hope everyone has been making wise choices instead of crying all day hoping for daddy government to bail them out.

Tick tock.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Sal_B said:


> Well, you know who to vote against.


Steve is so proud of you.

#enjoybankruptcy

https://www.rgj.com/story/news/2020...as-vegas-economy-recover-covid-19/5240605002/
https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...olak-were-certainly-not-opening-up-the-strip/


----------



## UberBastid

BunnyK said:


> All the blue collar workers around here have been working during the pandemic.
> 
> I would hate to be holding too much debt right about now. Once the party is over lenders are gonna ready to scoop up lost revenue.
> 
> Hope everyone has been making wise choices instead of crying all day hoping for daddy government to bail them out.
> 
> Tick tock.


Seriously.
I hope you're wrong .... but I don't think so.

Wifey and I have made it a mission - we are retiring debt.
Big time.
We have reduced our debt to income ratio by 24% in the last three months.
Goal is to be debt free of short term (credit card) high interest debt in 6 months.
And pay off the $10k balance on the truck loan over the next 6 months.

I only hope we have that kind of time - I think we do, but who the hell knows?
And if WHO does know - they won't tell us.


----------



## libingbing

Funny how when Drumpf praised Henry Ford, an admirer of Hitler, for having "good bloodlines" as a dog whistle to Drumpf's Nazi supporters, not one GOPer here batted an eye.

https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...bloodlines-henry-ford-anti-semite/5242361002/
Hey Drumpf supporters ........... what say you of the *"fine people on both sides"* of the white supremacist rally in Charlottesville ?????


----------



## Sal29

sellkatsell44 said:


> Except it's going to take $20 to buy what a $1 used to buy.


Then buy gold with all your savings. The price of gold is actually constant. The price of fiat currency goes up and down.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Sal29 said:


> Then buy gold with all your savings. The price of gold is actually constant. The price of fiat currency goes up and down.


Brilliant except prices of gold tends to go up when the market is going down and well, signs of recession and inflation as well.

good luck with that.


----------



## UberBastid

sellkatsell44 said:


> Except it's going to take $20 to buy what a $1 used to buy.


Right.
That's the next phase.
IF it happens (please God, don't let that happen to us) there will be warnings, but very slight tremors; and the gov't (Trump included) will tell you RIGHT up till its too late that everything is ok. "Just leave your money in the bank, it's safe there ... it's insured anyway ..."

I'll let you know kat when it's time to take your money out. Cash will be king for a long time, I think. The US$ is a world standard.
But, that being said, about half of my liquidity right now is metals: Silver and gold. And it is NOT in a bank vault.

Pay off debt. Right now, if you can -- pay off high interest debt.
Then pay off low interest debt.

Gold is flying all over the place price wise -- but I still think that silver is a great buy.

The day may come that you can buy a loaf of bread for $20 American folding money, OR $0.10 pre-64 dime.


----------



## sellkatsell44

UberBastid said:


> Right.
> That's the next phase.
> IF it happens (please God, don't let that happen to us) there will be warnings, but very slight tremors; and the gov't (Trump included) will tell you RIGHT up till its too late that everything is ok. "Just leave your money in the bank, it's safe there ... it's insured anyway ..."
> 
> I'll let you know kat when it's time to take your money out. Cash will be king for a long time, I think. The US$ is a world standard.
> But, that being said, about half of my liquidity right now is metals: Silver and gold. And it is NOT in a bank vault.
> 
> Pay off debt. Right now, if you can -- pay off high interest debt.
> Then pay off low interest debt.
> 
> Gold is flying all over the place price wise -- but I still think that silver is a great buy.
> 
> The day may come that you can buy a loaf of bread for $20 American folding money, OR $0.10 pre-64 dime.


No debt.
Have cash in savings.

will be keeping that but accelerating my investments.

inflation will erode my purchasing power keeping it in savings accounts that earns pennies over thousands and soon hundred of thousands of dollars.

I do a weekly summary for a hedge fund manager that has accounts with us where he invests for family and friends for free and a non-profit, total is upwards of near $100mil, of which, about 10-15% of that total is in cash equivalent vehicles that used to earn $$$$$$ in interest and now it's just cents on the dollar.

I see the interest cut down via fed but it's totally different to see it in work when compiling these weekly reports.


----------



## ColdRider

It’s sad that it’s taking a pandemic for some to pay off their debt.

Limit your liabilities. Buy things in cash if possible. Fu kk car payments lol. I’ve never financed a car and I don’t plan to.


----------



## BigRedDriver

libingbing said:


> Funny how when Drumpf praised Henry Ford, an admirer of Hitler, for having "good bloodlines" as a dog whistle to Drumpf's Nazi supporters, not one GOPer here batted an eye.
> 
> https://www.usatoday.com/story/news...bloodlines-henry-ford-anti-semite/5242361002/
> Hey Drumpf supporters ........... what say you of the *"fine people on both sides"* of the white supremacist rally in Charlottesville ?????


And this has what to do with the OP?

And yes, there were people there, from State and National historical society's not wanting the statue distorted. I'd say they were fine people.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

sellkatsell44 said:


> No debt.
> Have cash in savings.
> 
> will be keeping that but accelerating my investments.
> 
> inflation will erode my purchasing power keeping it in savings accounts that earns pennies over thousands and soon hundred of thousands of dollars.
> 
> I do a weekly summary for a hedge fund manager that has accounts with us where he invests for family and friends for free and a non-profit, total is upwards of near $100mil, of which, about 10-15% of that total is in cash equivalent vehicles that used to earn $$$$$$ in interest and now it's just cents on the dollar.
> 
> I see the interest cut down via fed but it's totally different to see it in work when compiling these weekly reports.


You know about "bail ins"?


----------



## sellkatsell44

Wolfgang Faust said:


> You know about "bail ins"?


I've heard of this term but I keep the bulk of my investments/cash in firms with a solid balance sheet and they utilize additional protection like Lloyd's of London on top of being fdic/sipc members. And if it really gets that bad, well, I don't think anything else really will protect it.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Those calls to suicide hotlines are from blue collar people that are realising how bad of a mistake it was to vote for trump...


Riiiight.

This ain't happening in Texas or Arizona, Zippy. It's you Looney Blue Smurfs offing yourselves.










https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...attempts-last-four-weeks-california-doc-says/


sellkatsell44 said:


> I've heard of this term but I keep the bulk of my investments/cash in firms with a solid balance sheet and they utilize additional protection like Lloyd's of London on top of being fdic/sipc members. And if it really gets that bad, well, I don't think anything else really will protect it.


In the next crash, banks can take your cash and give you stock in the bank as compensation.

With a bank bail-in, the bank uses the money of its unsecured creditors, including depositors and bondholders, to restructure their capital so it can stay afloat. In effect, the bank is allowed to convert its debt into equity for the purpose of increasing its capital requirements. A bank can undergo a bail-in quickly through a resolution proceeding, which provides immediate relief to the bank. The obvious risk to bank depositors is the possibility of losing a portion of their deposits. However, depositors have the protection of the Federal Deposit Insurance Corporation (FDIC), insuring each bank account for up to $250,000. Banks are required to use only those deposits in excess of the $250,000 protection.

Thanks, Democrats.

https://infinitebanking.org/banknotes/from-bailouts-to-bail-ins-understanding-the-dodd-frank-act/


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

libingbing said:


> Hey Drumpf supporters ........... what say you of the *"fine people on both sides"* of the white supremacist rally in Charlottesville ?????


I don't know what a "Drumph" is, but I say you need a warm glass of milk and a nap.

When you're refreshed, you might want to check this out...

https://www.fallacyfiles.org/adnazium.html


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I don't know what a "Drumph" is, but I say you need a warm glass of milk and a nap.
> 
> When you're refreshed, you might want to check this out...
> 
> https://www.fallacyfiles.org/adnazium.html


Progressive liberals are the
"National Socialists"


----------



## Uberguyken

Kashi03445 said:


> Republicans are @@@@@@@@ always think about their shit and big corporations. I hope trump @@@@ face wouldn't be elected again.


Yeah cuz that idiot Biden can't put a sentence together without F'n it up... He's exactly who needs to be in charge....


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

AllenChicago said:


> If you need Trump and McConnell to give you $$$, in order be happy, the USA is not a good place for you.
> 
> *We are a SINK or SWIM nation*. (But if you're mentally/physically disabled, there is a safety-net.)


I guess you never heard of too big to fail? Also, that's not how unemployment works. They aren't 'giving' us anything if we have to pay taxes on it. The bailouts to the major corporations, OTOH...


----------



## BunnyK

ColdRider said:


> It's sad that it's taking a pandemic for some to pay off their debt.
> 
> Limit your liabilities. Buy things in cash if possible. Fu kk car payments lol. I've never financed a car and I don't plan to.


Car payments are the worst. I paid off my debt last year because I read up on how lenders can come down on you hard if you owe in a time of crisis.


----------



## sellkatsell44

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> I guess you never heard of too big to fail? Also, that's not how unemployment works. They aren't 'giving' us anything if we have to pay taxes on it. The bailouts to the major corporations, OTOH...


As if individuals don't get bail outs or free money and both is relative to size and amount if you think about it. Someone who is an individual getting overall thousands of dollars and a huge corporation that not only employed a few executives but hundreds to thousands of middle to lower class to poor class folks as well.

&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## WokeUP

25rides7daysaweek said:


> And this is news?
> Vote trump in again
> if you didnt learn the first time.
> At least we got the wall, forever corporate tax breaks, tariffs and the supreme court tilted for generations..


the Democrats want Trump to win. That's why they put up "pervert racist" Joe as the Democratic nominee. Joe had the audacity to tell black America if we don't vote for him, we aint black! Joe is painfully stupid! The democrats make everything about race. until they get into office.



BunnyK said:


> Car payments are the worst. I paid off my debt last year because I read up on how lenders can come down on you hard if you owe in a time of crisis.


no bunny, 401k's are the worst.


----------



## SHalester

WokeUP said:


> 401k's are the worst.


Explain that.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Queue in the conspiracy 


WokeUP said:


> no bunny, 401k's are the worst.


you realize 401ks are empty vehicles and participation is not required? How are they the worst

(waits for a dance around)


----------



## WokeUP

SHalester said:


> Explain that.


Bank of America one the 100 best companies to work for admits it...Read for yourself:
https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mar...s-bank-of-america-strategists-say/ar-BB14sOlf


----------



## SHalester

WokeUP said:


> Bank of America one the 100 best companies to work for admits it


I asked you to explain your opinion. Not post more drivel. So, try again. First why don't you describe just what a 401k actually is since you seem a bit confused.


----------



## WokeUP

sellkatsell44 said:


> Queue in the conspiracy
> 
> you realize 401ks are empty vehicles and participation is not required? How are they the worst
> 
> (waits for a dance around)


bank on yourself!
here a 6 reasons....
https://www.bankonyourself.com/six-reasons-401k-scam.html


SHalester said:


> I asked you to explain your opinion. Not post more drivel. So, try again. First why don't you describe just what a 401k actually is since you seem a bit confused.


https://www.bankonyourself.com/six-reasons-401k-scam.html


----------



## WokeUP

WokeUP said:


> bank on yourself!
> here a 6 reasons....
> https://www.bankonyourself.com/six-reasons-401k-scam.html
> 
> https://www.bankonyourself.com/six-reasons-401k-scam.html


reading is fundamental. They do a good job of explaining.


----------



## sellkatsell44

WokeUP said:


> Bank of America one the 100 best companies to work for admits it...Read for yourself:
> https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/mar...s-bank-of-america-strategists-say/ar-BB14sOlf





WokeUP said:


> bank on yourself!
> here a 6 reasons....
> https://www.bankonyourself.com/six-reasons-401k-scam.html
> 
> https://www.bankonyourself.com/six-reasons-401k-scam.html


Conspiracy nut proven! Yay!

That's one thing off my list today I can cross off.

news flash. First article doesn't state so. Second one is clearly opinionated and not up to date, the first reason is unfounded as I have a roth 401k.

also Bank of America being top 100? Try bottom of that list at 77.


----------



## WokeUP

if youve never heard of a bank run. And politicians stealing your wealth...don't worry, In a few months, you will.


----------



## sellkatsell44

WokeUP said:


> reading is fundamental. They do a good job of explaining.


And yet they aren't accredited which is why you didn't have them to begin with AND they're not fully informed so they make idiotic reasonings, congrats for finding another conspiracy nut &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;.


----------



## SHalester

WokeUP said:


> reading is fundamental. They do a good job of explaining.


For somebody who has been a member for a while you are quite confused on how it works. Members post their opinion and THEN they support them via links from non ding dong web sites. So again, post your defense of your drivel opinion and also include just what a 401k does and doesn't do. We await.


----------



## WokeUP

forbes:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/mitchelltuchman/2012/12/19/is-your-401k-a-total-scam/#28df6e65b4fa


----------



## The queen 👸

The queen &#128120; said:


> I hope someone will stop him and trump on that . Some people really need that money .


I know he want to stop it July 31 but democrats want to have it longer. Let's hope so . Yes I want the dam money .


----------



## WokeUP

SHalester said:


> For somebody who has been a member for a while you are quite confused on how it works. Members post their opinion and THEN they support them via links from non ding dong web sites. So again, post your defense of your drivel opinion and also include just what a 401k does and doesn't do. We await.


i post forbes and now you quiet...lol!


----------



## SHalester

so, you still can't use your own words to defend your drivel. Kinda like a sock. I get it.


did you read it, sock? Have you ever been an employee? Even the company I worked at, family owned, paid ALL fees. That kinda strikes the article drivel in one stroke, aye?
So again, I ask please explain your opinion in your words. Also, include what a 401k is. We await.


----------



## sellkatsell44

WokeUP said:


> forbes:
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/mitchelltuchman/2012/12/19/is-your-401k-a-total-scam/#28df6e65b4fa


This is 8 years old.
You didn't read. Author acknowledges back then, that if you're with a huge company like bofa (which you loved to point out) like I was, your fees are greatly reduced.

not to mention that they are making progress, ERISA anyone?

and lastly, not to sound contrite, but there are 401k Roth's now and also if you didn't want to get into a 401k at work there are other options.



WokeUP said:


> i post forbes and now you quiet...lol!


If this is your crown jewel of a defense just know the article is outdated and irrelevant.


----------



## WokeUP

SHalester said:


> so, you still can't use your own words to defend your drivel. Kinda like a sock. I get it.


yep.


----------



## jonsnownothing

.


----------



## sellkatsell44

The queen &#128120; said:


> I know he want to stop it July 31 but democrats want to have it longer. Let's hope so . Yes I want the dam money .


You want the dam money or you want others who need it to have it?


----------



## bethswannns

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Progressive liberals are the
> "National Socialists"
> View attachment 466014


In history, there are many adolf hilter style empires.. Some flourished to became a superpower and other crumbled before they can even reach to superpower status.

Nothing is set and stone in history that democracy has to win all the time. When China set to become a superpower in a several decade, it is another adolf hilter style superpower in history.


----------



## BunnyK

WokeUP said:


> the Democrats want Trump to win. That's why they put up "pervert racist" Joe as the Democratic nominee. Joe had the audacity to tell black America if we don't vote for him, we aint black! Joe is painfully stupid! The democrats make everything about race. until they get into office.
> 
> 
> no bunny, 401k's are the worst.


Well for one I have an IRA. Two how do you figure that a 401k is worse than being on the hook for years making payments on a vehicle's value at it's peak when it will drop in value as you drive it off the lot and use it?


----------



## ColdRider

Let's be real here, people. 

How many of you actually want things to get close to back to normal or just want the government cheese to continue so you can lay around and be lazy?


----------



## SHalester

ColdRider said:


> Let's be real here, people.


I vote for 'things' to go back to normal.


----------



## BunnyK

ColdRider said:


> Let's be real here, people.
> 
> How many of you actually want things to get close to back to normal or just want the government cheese to continue so you can lay around and be lazy?


You would be surprised how many people want to just get fat off the government dole and actually believe they deserve to do so. Lazy people are having a field day right now. Too bad the reckoning is coming and jobs will be more competitive. I hope many took this extra time to improve their lot in life now that their prospects will be further reduced for awhile.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

We need checks. Universal and big. Jobs are for China. They can work hard all day for little. As Americans we need a universal income


----------



## Uberdriver2710

The federal reserve will print the money, so no need for tax money.

50 million jobs lost says they better do something, and fast!


----------



## ColdRider

BunnyK said:


> You would be surprised how many people want to just get fat off the government dole and actually believe they deserve to do so. Lazy people are having a field day right now. Too bad the reckoning is coming and jobs will be more competitive. I hope many took this extra time to improve their lot in life now that their prospects will be further reduced for awhile.


The sad thing is I'm not surprised. Many can claim they want to get back to work or want life to get back to normal, but some of these deep down really want to continue collecting government assistance.

They tell themselves the lie enough that they start to believe it.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> We need checks. Universal and big. Jobs are for China. They can work hard all day for little. As Americans we need a universal income


&#128514;&#128128;


----------



## Uberdriver2710

ColdRider said:


> The sad thing is I'm not surprised. Many can claim they want to get back to work or want life to get back to normal, but some of these deep down really want to continue collecting government assistance.
> 
> They tell themselves the lie enough that they start to believe it.


Hey... I do food delivery. Lazy people are $$$!!!

My pay is funded by unemployment benefits. :smiles:

Print baby print!


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

sellkatsell44 said:


> As if individuals don't get bailouts or free money and both are relative to size and amount if you think about it. Someone who is an individual getting overall thousands of dollars and a huge corporation that not only employed a few executives but hundreds to thousands of middle to lower class to poor class folks as well.
> 
> &#128580;&#128580;


I disagree. There are a ton of requirements to the individual, whereas if you're seen as too big, the feds will roll over to keep you in business.



ColdRider said:


> Let's be real here, people.
> 
> How many of you actually want things to get close to back to normal or just want the government cheese to continue so you can lay around and be lazy?


I want things to get back to normal. I don't like sitting at home. But making a calculated decision based on facts doesn't make anyone lazy. Just because we choose to sit back and wait out this virus doesn't mean what you think it means. I made more money per week than I get on unemployment. But if I stay home, I probably won't get sick. I won't put miles on my car. I won't have to deal with passengers or Uber. Call it a mental health break. When I return to work I should be fresh and ready to deal with things.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Hey... I do food delivery. Lazy people are $$$!!!
> 
> My pay is funded by unemployment benefits. :smiles:
> 
> Print baby print!


When inflation hits as hard as it should, due to crazy amount of money being printed, those delivery fees ain't going to be enough to pay for gas.


----------



## Uberdriver2710

BigRedDriver said:


> When inflation hits as hard as it should, due to crazy amount of money being printed, those delivery fees ain't going to be enough to pay for gas.


Now no, but delivery fees are based on percentages, yes?


----------



## Sal29

ColdRider said:


> Let's be real here, people.
> 
> How many of you actually want things to get close to back to normal or just want the government cheese to continue so you can lay around and be lazy?


No, many people simply don't want to risk getting Covid-19. They'll stay at home even if the $600 enhanced stimulus expires and only regular unemployment remains.
Hundreds of millions of Americans are waiting for the Covidiots to be the Guinea Pigs especially for the predicted 2nd wave in Fall/Winter. Let the Covidiots risk their lives and be the Guinea Pigs. After the Covidiots stop dying and getting infected, the normal people will realize things are back to normal and go back to their old job or look for a new job if the old one is gone. Things getting back to normal aren't based on your politics or your feelings. They're based on facts like the current number of active cases. Most states currently have a record number of active cases yet Covidiots act as if Covid-19 has already disappeared.


----------



## ColdRider

Sal29 said:


> No, many people simply don't want to risk getting Covid-19. They'll stay at home even if the $600 enhanced stimulus expires and only regular unemployment remains.
> Hundreds of millions of Americans are waiting for the Covidiots to be the Guinea Pigs especially for the predicted 2nd wave in Fall/Winter. Let the Covidiots risk their lives and be the Guinea Pigs. After the Covidiots stop dying and getting infected, the normal people will realize things are back to normal and go back to their old job or look for a new job if the new one is gone. Things getting back to normal aren't based on your politics or your feelings. They're based on facts like the current number of active cases. Most states currently have a record number of active cases yet Covidiots act as if Covid-19 has already disappeared.


How many of those cases are possibly overblown?

You go ahead and sit in fear. When your welfare runs out, then what?

Lol, the normal people will go back to their old job? You really believe that job is still going to be there?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

BunnyK said:


> Too bad the reckoning is coming and jobs will be more competitive.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Sal29 said:


> No, many people simply don't want to risk getting Covid-19. They'll stay at home even if the $600 enhanced stimulus expires and only regular unemployment remains.
> Hundreds of millions of Americans are waiting for the Covidiots to be the Guinea Pigs especially for the predicted 2nd wave in Fall/Winter. Let the Covidiots risk their lives and be the Guinea Pigs. After the Covidiots stop dying and getting infected, the normal people will realize things are back to normal and go back to their old job or look for a new job if the old one is gone. Things getting back to normal aren't based on your politics or your feelings. They're based on facts like the current number of active cases. Most states currently have a record number of active cases yet Covidiots act as if Covid-19 has already disappeared.


Everybody stay indoors - all 330M of you! Close the blinds and do not answer the door! We have lost an average of 567 people to CV-19 the last 4 days. Nope, not in one city. Nope, not in one county. Nope, not in one state. Nationwide 567 people. The end is near.

"Most states currently have a record number of active cases". Wait, you mean if you test more people, and add that tally to the previous tally, you will get a new record? And a new record the day after that? Sal, you astound us.


----------



## Sal29

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Everybody stay indoors - all 330M of you! Close the blinds and do not answer the door! We have lost an average of 567 people to CV-19 the last 4 days. Nope, not in one city. Nope, not in one county. Nope, not in one state. Nationwide 567 people. The end is near.
> 
> "Most states currently have a record number of active cases". Wait, you mean if you test more people, and add that tally to the previous tally, you will get a new record? And a new record the day after that? Sal, you astound us.












The average for the last 4 days as of now is 862.75 deaths per day which is a HUGE GIGANTIC number compared to the 50 that died on March 18th and then the first the lockdown started 1 day later.


----------



## The queen 👸

sellkatsell44 said:


> You want the dam money or you want others who need it to have it?


Both .


----------



## BigRedDriver

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Everybody stay indoors - all 330M of you! Close the blinds and do not answer the door! We have lost an average of 567 people to CV-19 the last 4 days. Nope, not in one city. Nope, not in one county. Nope, not in one state. Nationwide 567 people. The end is near.
> 
> "Most states currently have a record number of active cases". Wait, you mean if you test more people, and add that tally to the previous tally, you will get a new record? And a new record the day after that? Sal, you astound us.


I've been asking a question that nobody wants to answer.

What if there is no safe, reliable vaccine? What is the plan then? Stay inside until people stop dying?

How long are lockdowns sustainable?


----------



## SHalester

BigRedDriver said:


> What if there is no safe, reliable vaccine?


I'm sure dear leader President has a plan for that: go golfing.


----------



## The queen 👸

BigRedDriver said:


> I've been asking a question that nobody wants to answer.
> 
> What if there is no safe, reliable vaccine? What is the plan then?  Stay inside until people stop dying?
> 
> How long are lockdowns sustainable?


The positive in me think we will have a vaccine. Hopefully soon .



sellkatsell44 said:


> You want the dam money or you want others who need it to have it?


I never asked and never received money from the government since I started to work in the USA. I made good money and paid lots of taxes. Me receiving UI/PUA is my right. And I will gladly take all the money they are giving me until I find a new job. Or it's safe for me to get back on the road if I decide to do so. I will not feel bad or ashamed to have 916$ x week . Also I am paying taxes on that as well . Just because I live comfortably does not make me a bad person for getting it. I hope my explanation will suffice on this subject . Thank you .


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> I'm sure dear leader President has a plan for that: go golfing.


I did. A bit soggy, but what the hell.


----------



## mbd

Bonus weekly if you go back to work , 450$ for few weeks, perfect set up for the Gig workers .:thumbup: 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.po.../05/26/kudlow-trump-back-to-work-bonus-281884


----------



## sellkatsell44

The queen &#128120; said:


> I know he want to stop it July 31 but democrats want to have it longer. Let's hope so . Yes I want the dam money .





The queen &#128120; said:


> The positive in me think we will have a vaccine. Hopefully soon .
> 
> 
> I never asked and never received money from the government since I started to work in the USA. I made good money and paid lots of taxes. Me receiving UI/PUA is my right. And I will gladly take all the money they are giving me until I find a new job. Or it's safe for me to get back on the road if I decide to do so. I will not feel bad or ashamed to have 916$ x week . Also I am paying taxes on that as well . Just because I live comfortably does not make me a bad person for getting it. I hope my explanation will suffice on this subject . Thank you .


That's the thing, I'm surprised you need it or that you would (of all people) want it extended when you have the means to live comfortably.

I think that there's a difference between people who are living paycheck to paycheck and those who aren't but maybe not as well prepared, but not a huge difference, then the ones who are lucky enough to be.

I'm just surprised because I don't have a big fancy house like you, with media room or outdoor pool or any of that but I know with my income it's not sustainable to rent or buy a house like that here or heck, even in Arizona as my clients did (for a steal at 2.2 vs the listed 5mm) and they have way more in liquid assets and even then that would be the house they retire in.

they aren't taking nor will they take any even though they've paid just like you if not more.

There's nothing wrong with taking it if you need it. I just didn't think you'd be one of those that needed to or would need it to extend for yourself. I thought you only went back to work because they asked you to not because you need to.

and no one is spending any money on travel now that things haven't settled yet.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Sal29 said:


> The average for the last 4 days as of now is 862.75 deaths per day which is a HUGE GIGANTIC number compared to the 50 that died on March 18th and then the first the lockdown started 1 day later.


Not according to covidtracking.com it isn't.

But, if you want to go with yours, a whole 863 people?! Noooooooo! And since we are comparing to random dates (bizarre you chose March 18th), how does it compare to say April 23rd?


----------



## SHalester

wow, usually the deniers are from areas that really didn't have a large issue with CV. Your state? Not so good. Interesting
https://www.mass.gov/doc/covid-19-dashboard-may-25-2020/download


----------



## jhan007

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


He can kiss my ass


----------



## The queen 👸

sellkatsell44 said:


> That's the thing, I'm surprised you need it or that you would (of all people) want it extended when you have the means to live comfortably.
> 
> I think that there's a difference between people who are living paycheck to paycheck and those who aren't but maybe not as well prepared, but not a huge difference, then the ones who are lucky enough to be.
> 
> I'm just surprised because I don't have a big fancy house like you, with media room or outdoor pool or any of that but I know with my income it's not sustainable to rent or buy a house like that here or heck, even in Arizona as my clients did (for a steal at 2.2 vs the listed 5mm) and they have way more in liquid assets and even then that would be the house they retire in.
> 
> they aren't taking nor will they take any even though they've paid just like you if not more.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with taking it if you need it. I just didn't think you'd be one of those that needed to or would need it to extend for yourself. I thought you only went back to work because they asked you to not because you need to.
> 
> and no one is spending any money on travel now that things haven't settled yet.


I get your point of you and will respect it. My husband and I worked very hard to have what we have. Also we pay a great amount in taxes.
Yes I went back to work because they asked me. I always worked in my life even knowing that I come from a wealthy family . To these days my husky who is 60 work more than anyone else. Why? Because he loves his job and his company is like his kid.
Do I need the money? Yes/ no.
But I sure deserve it . Like everyone else . I paid into it. I applied and got approved . And now I will use it to pay our monthly bills. And groceries. I will not be ashamed to take the money . What I am getting is way less on what I paid in the last 20 years on taxes. Even people like me want and need the money . I hope you understand what I am trying to convey in my post. I know other people on this board who live very comfortably and get UI/PUA. Why not go and ask them? Why single me out?


----------



## sellkatsell44

The queen &#128120; said:


> I get your point of you and will respect it. My husband and I worked very hard to have what we have. Also we pay a great amount in taxes.
> Yes I went back to work because they asked me. I always worked in my life even knowing that I come from a wealthy family . To these days my husky who is 60 work more than anyone else. Why? Because he loves his job and his company is like his kid.
> Do I need the money? Yes/ no.
> But I sure deserve it . Like everyone else . I paid into it. I applied and got approved . And now I will use it to pay our monthly bills. And groceries. I will not be ashamed to take the money . What I am getting is way less on what I paid in the last 20 years on taxes. Even people like me want and need the money . I hope you understand what I am trying to convey in my post. I know other people on this board who live very comfortably and get UI/PUA. Why not go and ask them? Why single me out?


Oh I wasn't singling you out, my initial quote of yours was to ask if it's behalf of others or you.

I was just surprised it was on behalf of you. Of course if you take it, it's your prerogative and I knew you took it.

Re: extension: i just didn't understand why you were for it for yourself or perhaps it was for others, thus my initial Q.

thanks for answering and then some.


----------



## The queen 👸

The queen &#128120; said:


> I get your point of you and will respect it. My husband and I worked very hard to have what we have. Also we pay a great amount in taxes.
> Yes I went back to work because they asked me. I always worked in my life even knowing that I come from a wealthy family . To these days my husky who is 60 work more than anyone else. Why? Because he loves his job and his company is like his kid.
> Do I need the money? Yes/ no.
> But I sure deserve it . Like everyone else . I paid into it. I applied and got approved . And now I will use it to pay our monthly bills. And groceries. I will not be ashamed to take the money . What I am getting is way less on what I paid in the last 20 years on taxes. Even people like me want and need the money . I hope you understand what I am trying to convey in my post. I know other people on this board who live very comfortably and get UI/PUA. Why not go and ask them? Why single me out?


Also I have lots of expenses. 2 kids. If I can help take care of all of this with the money I get I will. My husband could lose everything. You don't know his monthly businesses bills. So please don't judge me. Thank you .

also from your post I always thought you were doing very well for a young woman.
Please
Advice



sellkatsell44 said:


> Oh I wasn't singling you out, my initial quote of yours was to ask if it's behalf of others or you.
> 
> I was just surprised it was on behalf of you. Of course if you take it, it's your prerogative and I knew you took it.
> 
> i just didn't understand why you were for it for yourself or perhaps it was for others, thus my initial Q.
> 
> thanks for answering and then some.


I am for everyone and everybody who get it. We all deserved it . USA has the money . Trust me.


----------



## sellkatsell44

The queen &#128120; said:


> Also I have lots of expenses. 2 kids. If I can help take care of all of this with the money I get I will. My husband could lose everything. You don't know his monthly businesses bills. So please don't judge me. Thank you .
> 
> also from your post I always thought you were doing very well for a young woman.
> Please
> Advice


Aren't your kids grown? I haven't taken a cent from my mom and dad besides the birthday gift money and the graduation gift, that type, since I was 18.


----------



## The queen 👸

sellkatsell44 said:


> Aren't your kids grown? I haven't taken a cent from my mom and dad besides the birthday gift money and the graduation gift, that type, since I was 18.


My daughter is 20. She study and work for the Indiana governor for the last 6 weeks and her paycheck is almost 4000$.
She pays for her expenses. I And my mom paid her car as a gift . She pays the bank ( condo ), gas, insurance, cell phone and health insurance, clothes and food .
My son is 16. Goes to private school . He made 1400$ since I invested in his business( car detailing), he was bored. He paid me back.

I don't sugar coat my kids. Never did, never will. They know that we are well off, and yet they work because it's the right thing to do. we have different customs. Italian/ Iranians are different than American parents. Or American culture. The point that I try to convey is very simple. Work , work and work and save your money and invest it .


----------



## Invisible

ColdRider said:


> How many of those cases are possibly overblown?
> 
> You go ahead and sit in fear. When your welfare runs out, then what?
> 
> Lol, the normal people will go back to their old job? You really believe that job is still going to be there?


I can tell you that at least 100,269 cases are not overblown.

It's not fair to say "the normal people" because many are concerned about their health and their families health.

And not everyone has a job to return to. Some businesses that are allowed to open here are choosing to remain closed for the time being and others may never reopen.


----------



## sellkatsell44

The queen &#128120; said:


> My daughter is 20. She study and work for the Indiana governor for the last 6 weeks and her paycheck is almost 4000$.
> She pays for her expenses. I And my mom paid her car as a gift . She pays the bank ( condo ), gas, insurance, cell phone and health insurance, clothes and food .
> My son is 16. Goes to private school . He made 1400$ since I invested in his business( car detailing), he was bored. He paid me back.
> 
> I don't sugar coat my kids. Never did, never will. They know that we are well off, and yet they work because it's the right thing to do. we have different customs. Italian/ Iranians are different than American parents. Or American culture. The point that I try to convey is very simple. Work , work and work and save your money and invest it .


Sounds familiar.

I started working at 16, my mom made me save every penny. I had enough for a computer and when I was in UCSF for C (they specialize in pediatric c among other things) I asked my mom if I could use my $$ for the computer but she wouldn't hear of it and brought it for me.

she gave my sister $10k for her first car, I never used that though she would do the same for all of us to be fair. I just didn't have the need for a car.

since then, I've always worked. At one point I had four jobs.

My mom works just as hard and she knows. I never said it but if she ever needs $$$, I can give it to her.

but she always takes care of herself and didn't even want my dad to take unemployment when he was let go (hospitality) because she says she will take care of him.

they're really cute. Again. I dont know you or your situation but from what you presented, im just surprised you want the extension for yourself.

but then again that's us having different thought process and points of view.

The person I support, makes great money, I think in a bad year he will pull at least $300k minimum. His wife doesn't work. But that's to take care of their child and I know, he does right by her. She wanted to attend a charity event that was $300/plate. So instead of giving her money he helped her sell biscuits to raise money to go.

initially he told her no but she said in her own way, I'm going to go, and if that means I have to make my own money so be it.

she's not even 10.


----------



## The queen 👸

sellkatsell44 said:


> Aren't your kids grown? I haven't taken a cent from my mom and dad besides the birthday gift money and the graduation gift, that type, since I was 18.


 My husband came to the USA at 17, he is now 60. He study and was living with 500 $ x month and work as well. His family fled Iran with nothing. He build his company with his brothers. He sacrificed himself to please his family . I applaud people like him. All of them are now well off. Trust me, they worked for living a comfortable live now.
With my paycheck in 2008-2009 I made sure that the money was directed to help him and his employees. We almost lost everything . Even the house we lived in. Times were rough but we made it. When the virus came along and husband did not know if he was qualified for PPE. I made sure money from Italy ( my father inheritance)would come Soon enough so my husband could pay bills and employees.
If we lose, we lose big . Very big .
So if the UI/PUA money can help me paying all our bills, so be it .



sellkatsell44 said:


> Sounds familiar.
> 
> I started working at 16, my mom made me save every penny. I had enough for a computer and when I was in UCSF for C (they specialize in pediatric c among other things) I asked my mom if I could use my $$ for the computer but she wouldn't hear of it and brought it for me.
> 
> she gave my sister $10k for her first car, I never used that though she would do the same for all of us to be fair. I just didn't have the need for a car.
> 
> since then, I've always worked. At one point I had four jobs.
> 
> My mom works just as hard and she knows. I never said it but if she ever needs $$$, I can give it to her.
> 
> but she always takes care of herself and didn't even want my dad to take unemployment when he was let go (hospitality) because she says she will take care of him.
> 
> they're really cute. Again. I dont know you or your situation but from what you presented, im just surprised you want the extension for yourself.
> 
> but then again that's us having different thought process and points of view.
> 
> The person I support, makes great money, I think in a bad year he will pull at least $300k minimum. His wife doesn't work. But that's to take care of their child and I know, he does right by her. She wanted to attend a charity event that was $300/plate. So instead of giving her money he helped her sell biscuits to raise money to go.
> 
> initially he told her no but she said in her own way, I'm going to go, and if that means I have to make my own money so be it.
> 
> she's not even 10.


That is why I like you the most . Well beside Lissetti. You are just like my daughter. And I told you on the last and will repeat it now, you will be very successful on your life. Because you deserve it. Like my daughter. You and her want to be out there. That thriving is what I thought her because I am just like her and you . Go for it. Don't be ashamed . Just go and do your way .


----------



## Sal29

BigRedDriver said:


> I've been asking a question that nobody wants to answer.
> 
> What if there is no safe, reliable vaccine? What is the plan then? Stay inside until people stop dying?
> 
> How long are lockdowns sustainable?


It's pretty simple. They don't need a vaccine, just a new FDA approved medication that has been proven to make Covid-19 only as dangerous as the flu.



mbd said:


> Bonus weekly if you go back to work , 450$ for few weeks, perfect set up for the Gig workers .:thumbup:
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.po.../05/26/kudlow-trump-back-to-work-bonus-281884


The Democrats will never approve it because the Republicans put in almost a trillion dollars of Pork to give to Billionaires, Foreign Multinational Corporations, Special Interests and their Donors.


----------



## jhan007

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


McConnell got the order from his Masters to get the workers working again. He says no relief package cause he wants to see how last one plays out and says he's "comfortable" with that...what a selfish hypocritical piece of shit thing to say when many still haven't gotten unemployment yet. We were all worried about unemployment so we know. They're not comfortable, but he says he's comfortable waiting. So, in other words, he wants to hold the ones who aren't getting unemployment hostage with no choice but to return to work. Because the members of the Billion Dollar club need workers to get out there and protect their wealth risking others lives but not their own. 
Dam.. I knew they wanted to turn back the clock and thought rewinding would be just as painstakingly slow as it took for progressives to move forward. But dam... looks like we are back in Egypt now!! You all know the story ... the time when hundreds of thousands of slaves died building the pyramids for a handful of super rich and privileged powerful called Pharaoh's Club cause vanity drove them to see who could build the best and biggest pyramid. 
I guess it's true Democracy does die in darkness.. wow..


----------



## sellkatsell44

The queen &#128120; said:


> My husband came to the USA at 17, he is now 60. He study and was living with 500 $ x month and work as well. His family fled Iran with nothing. He build his company with his brothers. He sacrificed himself to please his family . I applaud people like him. All of them are now well off. Trust me, they worked for living a comfortable live now.
> With my paycheck in 2008-2009 I made sure that the money was directed to help him and his employees. We almost lost everything . Even the house we lived in. Times were rough but we made it. When the virus came along and husband did not know if he was qualified for PPE. I made sure money from Italy ( my father inheritance)would come Soon enough so my husband could pay bills and employees.
> If we lose, we lose big . Very big .
> So if the UI/PUA money can help me paying all our bills, so be it .
> 
> 
> That is why I like you the most . Well beside Lissetti. You are just like my daughter. And I told you on the last and will repeat it now, you will be very successful on your life. Because you deserve it. Like my daughter. You and her want to be out there. That thriving is what I thought her because I am just like her and you . Go for it. Don't be ashamed . Just go and do your way .


Thank you for sharing but I really didn't mean to put you out or make you feel singled out.


----------



## KDH

Problem is, there are people getting checks that are working. It was too much from the beginning. No one working should have got a check, but millions did.

Where is Pelosi? She created a special counsel to investigate the spending. Haven't heard one peep from that crew. Wonder why? mmmmm
[/QUOTE]
Why shouldn't working people that are going to pay for the stimulus not get a check? So people working shouldn't get a check but non working people should? Please explain because I don't get your logic. Unless you talking about Unemployment checks. Receiving a UI check while working is a felony in California and EDD has a list of prosecutions on their website.


----------



## ldriva

ColdRider said:


> How many of those cases are possibly overblown?
> 
> You go ahead and sit in fear. When your welfare runs out, then what?
> 
> Lol, the normal people will go back to their old job? You really believe that job is still going to be there?


100,000 people dead in two months and it's not that bad? A lot of y'all are living in Lala land and vacationing in Boo Boo World if you think that things are overblown. If anything they are underreporting because everybody can't get a test and some people are dying at home. States that started reopening are seeing spikes in cases. You got selfish, idiotic people saying they don't want to wear masks and comparing lockdowns to slavery as if chattel slavery wasn't a thing in this country. We are way off from a second wave of infections which will be worse. Keep believing everything is hoax or fake news or a conspiracy. You gone learn the hard way.


----------



## Sal29

KDH said:


> Problem is, there are people getting checks that are working. It was too much from the beginning. No one working should have got a check, but millions did.
> 
> Where is Pelosi? She created a special counsel to investigate the spending. Haven't heard one peep from that crew. Wonder why? mmmmm


Why shouldn't working people that are going to pay for the stimulus not get a check? So people working shouldn't get a check but non working people should? Please explain because I don't get your logic. Unless you talking about Unemployment checks. Receiving a UI check while working is a felony in California and EDD has a list of prosecutions on their website.
[/QUOTE]

People who are working SHOULD get $1200 stimulus checks and MORE stimulus in the future. The US economy is built 70% on consumer spending. The more money that poor and middle class people get, the more they will spend.
That $1200 stimulus is a spark that can restart the economy or at least prevent it from completely stalling. Trickle down economics never works. Steam up economics is what America needs. The US economy is like steam locomotive. Stimulus and enhanced unemployment for working class and middle class workers is like shoveling more and more coal for the steam locomotive.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Sal29 said:


> It's pretty simple. They don't need a vaccine, just a new FDA approved medication that has been proven to make Covid-19 only as dangerous as the flu.
> 
> 
> The Democrats will never approve it because the Republicans put in almost a trillion dollars of Pork to give to Billionaires, Foreign Multinational Corporations, Special Interests and their Donors.


Take Hydroxychloroquine.

https://bigleaguepolitics.com/india...revents-covid-19-vindicating-president-trump/


----------



## Sal29

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Take Hydroxychloroquine.
> 
> https://bigleaguepolitics.com/india...revents-covid-19-vindicating-president-trump/


There are literally countless peer reviewed studies proving that taking hydroxychloroquine while you have Covid-19 greatly increases your chances of dying and the chances of damaging your heart.
Indian Scientists? ROTFLMFAO.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Sal29 said:


> It's pretty simple. They don't need a vaccine, just a new FDA approved medication that has been proven to make Covid-19 only as dangerous as the flu.
> 
> 
> The Democrats will never approve it because the Republicans put in almost a trillion dollars of Pork to give to Billionaires, Foreign Multinational Corporations, Special Interests and their Donors.


OK, it took decades to come up with an effective treatment for the flu. And still, between 35 and 60 thousand die each year from the flu, even with a seasonal vaccine.

So what is the plan if no vaccine is developed, and a treatment (that would have to be 3 to 4 times more effective to the flu treatment) is possible?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Show us your

"literally countless peer reviewed studies proving that taking hydroxychloroquine while you have Covid-19 greatly increases your chances of dying and the chances of damaging your heart."

...


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Sal29 said:


> There are literally countless peer reviewed studies proving that taking hydroxychloroquine while you have Covid-19 greatly increases your chances of dying and the chances of damaging your heart.
> Indian Scientists? ROTFLMFAO.


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...helped-husband-recover-covid-19-bashes-trump/


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

ldriva said:


> 100,000 people dead in two months and it's not that bad? A lot of y'all are living in Lala land and vacationing in Boo Boo World if you think that things are overblown. If anything they are underreporting because everybody can't get a test and some people are dying at home. States that started reopening are seeing spikes in cases. You got selfish, idiotic people saying they don't want to wear masks and comparing lockdowns to slavery as if chattel slavery wasn't a thing in this country. *We are way off from a second wave of infections which will be worse*. Keep believing everything is hoax or fake news or a conspiracy. You gone learn the hard way.


I keep seeing people say stuff like this. So, you are predicting that there will be more than 100,000 deaths in the fall? Any science to back this up or is it something you heard St Fauci say a few weeks ago?


----------



## SHalester

Valar Dohaeris said:


> more than 100,000 deaths in the fall?


sorry, how many more will die, is your guess? Just curious, no need to be triggered.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

SHalester said:


> sorry, how many more will die, is your guess? Just curious, no need to be triggered.


Who the hell knows.
Just stop.


----------



## SHalester

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Just stop.


so, no answer then¿ Very much disappointed in you. Do better.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

SHalester said:


> sorry, how many more will die, is your guess? Just curious, no need to be triggered.


I took you off of ignore to respond, so behave.

I have no idea. I didn't make a claim that the 2nd wave will be worse than the first. If we are nearing 100,000 deaths now (mid-March to June), the fall would have to be a bloodbath.

I look at numbers. Some states have been re-opened for about a month now, and their deaths have actually gone down. Is it the warm weather? Is it getting outside and in the sun? Is it dumb luck? I don't know.


----------



## ColdRider

Invisible said:


> I can tell you that at least 100,269 cases are not overblown.
> 
> It's not fair to say "the normal people" because many are concerned about their health and their families health.
> 
> And not everyone has a job to return to. Some businesses that are allowed to open here are choosing to remain closed for the time being and others may never reopen.
> 
> View attachment 466859


I responded with "normal people" because the post I replied to used the term.

I'm sure many are in constant fear but they take necessary precautions and adjust accordingly.

I'm aware 100000 deaths are bad and I'm not taking it lightly. I go grocery shopping wearing a 3M mask and wash my hands every chance I get. I also make it a point to not touch my face until I've washed up.

To put things in perspective though, the death to infection ratio may be seen as fairly minimal.

What's the possibility that some of these people died from a congenital issue or another pre-existing condition and it's reported as COVID because some symptoms were there.



ldriva said:


> 100,000 people dead in two months and it's not that bad? A lot of y'all are living in Lala land and vacationing in Boo Boo World if you think that things are overblown. If anything they are underreporting because everybody can't get a test and some people are dying at home. States that started reopening are seeing spikes in cases. You got selfish, idiotic people saying they don't want to wear masks and comparing lockdowns to slavery as if chattel slavery wasn't a thing in this country. We are way off from a second wave of infections which will be worse. Keep believing everything is hoax or fake news or a conspiracy. You gone learn the hard way.


Why put words in my mouth?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

https://summit.news/2020/05/26/stud...times-more-years-of-human-life-than-it-saves/


----------



## BigRedDriver

ldriva said:


> 100,000 people dead in two months and it's not that bad? A lot of y'all are living in Lala land and vacationing in Boo Boo World if you think that things are overblown. If anything they are underreporting because everybody can't get a test and some people are dying at home. States that started reopening are seeing spikes in cases. You got selfish, idiotic people saying they don't want to wear masks and comparing lockdowns to slavery as if chattel slavery wasn't a thing in this country. We are way off from a second wave of infections which will be worse. Keep believing everything is hoax or fake news or a conspiracy. You gone learn the hard way.


The first case was detected in the US on January 17. That's a bit longer than 2 months.


----------



## SHalester

Valar Dohaeris said:


> ook you off of ignore to respond, so behave.


I am flattered? &#129320; &#129314; :wink:
So you go after somebody who says there might be more deaths, but you can't support your opinion? Is that a catch 22? I know there are a few regulars who do that often. 
The facts are in. Those states that opened have had, indeed, increased cases. In around 7 days I predict there will be a noticeable uptick in all the states that allowed gatherings with no social distancing. Today is day 1. It will be a wave, mostly due to dummies and the clueless. How big a wave is the question.
But, unlike what a few deniers say here, it simply won't 'go away' with a whimper. Or magically due to summer; look at Australia it hit IN their summer.....
Did I behave? 



BigRedDriver said:


> The first case was detected in the US on January 17. That's a bit longer than 2 months.


I call foul. You are clearly mixing 'cases' with 'deaths'. Tsk, tsk. First death (in US) was in Feb; a city close to me, in fact....:whistling:


----------



## Sal29

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Show us your
> 
> "literally countless peer reviewed studies proving that taking hydroxychloroquine while you have Covid-19 greatly increases your chances of dying and the chances of damaging your heart."
> 
> ...


https://www.fda.gov/drugs/drug-safe...oroquine-covid-19-outside-hospital-setting-or
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3760572/
https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexle...ng-hydroxychloroquine-after-lancet-study/amp/
https://www.physiciansweekly.com/co...gh-dose-choloquine-linked-to-more-deaths/amp/
https://www.cuimc.columbia.edu/news...not-support-its-routine-use-covid-19-patients
There are tons more, but this should be more than enough for anyone who's not a complete imbecile.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> I am flattered? &#129320; &#129314; :wink:
> So you go after somebody who says there might be more deaths, but you can't support your opinion? Is that a catch 22? I know there are a few regulars who do that often.
> The facts are in. Those states that opened have had, indeed, increased cases. In around 7 days I predict there will be a noticeable uptick in all the states that allowed gatherings with no social distancing. Today is day 1. It will be a wave, mostly due to dummies and the clueless. How big a wave is the question.
> But, unlike what a few deniers say here, it simply won't 'go away' with a whimper. Or magically due to summer; look at Australia it hit IN their summer.....
> Did I behave?
> 
> 
> I call foul. You are clearly mixing 'cases' with 'deaths'. Tsk, tsk. First death (in US) was in Feb; a city close to me, in fact....:whistling:


Count the months since February then, and get back to the class. Either way, OVER two months.


----------



## SHalester

Sal29 said:


> who's not a complete imbecile.


....you mean the deniers?    :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:



BigRedDriver said:


> Either way, OVER two months.


yeah, but clearly you were mixing the 2 in your reply. tsk tsk take II. Funny level of that post was zero. You get points for funny when at least you are creative.


----------



## ColdRider




----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> ....you mean the deniers?    :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> yeah, but clearly you were mixing the 2 in your reply. tsk tsk take II. Funny level of that post was zero. You get points for funny when at least you are creative.


And who's the denier?

And think about it. This thing is sooooo contagious and deadly, it took over a month to take its first victim?

Yep, this virus is amazing

Wait, what? First death, early February? Say, that is nearly 4 months afterall Son.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theatlantic.com/amp/article/611305/


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Sal29 said:


> https://www.fda.gov/drugs/drug-safe...oroquine-covid-19-outside-hospital-setting-or
> https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3760572/
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexle...ng-hydroxychloroquine-after-lancet-study/amp/
> https://www.physiciansweekly.com/co...gh-dose-choloquine-linked-to-more-deaths/amp/
> https://www.cuimc.columbia.edu/news...not-support-its-routine-use-covid-19-patients
> There are tons more, but this should be more than enough for anyone who's not a complete imbecile.


Different study and application.

It is a preventative.

Indian scientists have discovered that hydroxychloroquine, the anti-malarial drug that is regularly used to treat COVID-19, also prevents individuals from being able to contract the illness.

The Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR) has discovered that ingesting hydroxychloroquine can help healthy individuals fend off the coronavirus.

https://bigleaguepolitics.com/india...revents-covid-19-vindicating-president-trump/


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

BigRedDriver said:


> I've been asking a question that nobody wants to answer.
> 
> What if there is no safe, reliable vaccine? What is the plan then? Stay inside until people stop dying?
> 
> How long are lockdowns sustainable?


No, it's not sustainable. It wasn't sustainable when it started back in March. We should not have followed the China model because we are not China. But there wasn't any leadership at the top, so states had to do what they thought was right. One can't blame the states with the highest death totals for locking down. And one can't blame the states with low death totals from dragging their feet.

If President Dummy hadn't been so focused on the election in November we could have set up a system that was tailored to us. He has been forcing various agencies to downplay the effects of the virus. Passing off conspiracy theories as fact. Offering up the ingestion of disinfectant because he's too stupid to understand that is crazy. Acting like a petulant child when people bring these things up. And the never-ending corruption and lies that seem to flow from him. Jeebus!

But once you go lockdown, you gotta stay in lockdown until the end. That's why it was a bad idea for us.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> No, it's not sustainable. It wasn't sustainable when it started back in March. We should not have followed the China model because we are not China. But there wasn't any leadership at the top, so states had to do what they thought was right. One can't blame the states with the highest death totals for locking down. And one can't blame the states with low death totals from dragging their feet.
> 
> If President Dummy hadn't been so focused on the election in November we could have set up a system that was tailored to us. He has been forcing various agencies to downplay the effects of the virus. Passing off conspiracy theories as fact. Offering up the ingestion of disinfectant because he's too stupid to understand that is crazy. Acting like a petulant child when people bring these things up. And the never-ending corruption and lies that seem to flow from him. Jeebus!
> 
> But once you go lockdown, you gotta stay in lockdown until the end. That's why it was a bad idea for us.


Who the hell made you Global Pope?


----------



## AuxCordTherapy

BigRedDriver said:


> And who's the denier?
> 
> And think about it. This thing is sooooo contagious and deadly, it took over a month to take its first victim?
> 
> Yep, this virus is amazing
> 
> Wait, what? First death, early February? Say, that is nearly 4 months afterall Son.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.theatlantic.com/amp/article/611305/


Still spreading your ignorance big red dummy? Wuhan virus is not a bullet to the head, it takes 3-6 weeks for someone to die from it. People go through different stages before they die.

First the virus takes several days to incubate in the body, then they can be asymptomatic for several more days, then they develop a fever and cough. If that condition worsens they go to a hospital and go to the ICU Unit. At this point a lot of people will have trouble breathing on their own, as their lungs get filled with their own fluids and stop them from breathing. Then they go on a ventilator and the doctors will have to pump out the fluids from their lungs every so often to prevent them from suffocating. At this point the patient has pneumonia, 80% of people on ventilators don't come out alive. The rest are left with permanent lung damage. The average stay on the ventilator is 21 days. Hence the deaths trailed the cases by more than a month in most cases.

99k deaths in the last 60 days.



















I expect another emotional response with zero substance and zero facts.


----------



## BigRedDriver

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Still spreading your ignorance big red dummy? Wuhan virus is not a bullet to the head, it takes 3-6 weeks for someone to die from it. People go through different stages before they die.
> 
> First the virus takes several days to incubate in the body, then they can be asymptomatic for several more days, then they develop a fever and cough. If that condition worsens they go to a hospital and go to the ICU Unit. At this point a lot of people will have trouble breathing on their own, as their lungs get filled with their own fluids and stop them from breathing. Then they go on a ventilator and the doctors will have to pump out the fluids from their lungs every so often to prevent them from suffocating. At this point the patient has pneumonia, 80% of people on ventilators don't come out alive. The rest are left with permanent lung damage. The average stay on the ventilator is 21 days. Hence the deaths trailed the cases by more than a month in most cases.
> 
> 99k deaths in the last 60 days.
> 
> View attachment 467114
> 
> 
> View attachment 467115
> 
> 
> I expect another emotional response with zero substance and zero facts.


Oh, so it was here in December 2019 then? Wow, you win the dummy of the day award. And it took that long to find its first victim.

So now, tell the class how awesomely contagious this is!


----------



## AuxCordTherapy

BigRedDriver said:


> Oh, so it was here in December 2019 then? Wow, you win the dummy of the day award. And it took that long to find its first victim.
> 
> So now, they'll the class how awesomely contagious this is!


Right on cue, good job big red dummy. Again no facts, here have your bottle you big baby. &#127868;


----------



## BigRedDriver

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Right on cue, good job big red dummy. Again no facts, here have your bottle you big baby. &#127868;


I post facts, you post emotional diatribes.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

SHalester said:


> I am flattered? &#129320; &#129314; :wink:
> So you go after somebody who says there might be more deaths, but you can't support your opinion? Is that a catch 22? I know there are a few regulars who do that often.
> The facts are in. Those states that opened have had, indeed, increased cases. In around 7 days I predict there will be a noticeable uptick in all the states that allowed gatherings with no social distancing. Today is day 1. It will be a wave, mostly due to dummies and the clueless. How big a wave is the question.
> But, unlike what a few deniers say here, it simply won't 'go away' with a whimper. Or magically due to summer; look at Australia it hit IN their summer.....
> Did I behave?


This is EXACTLY the bad faith arguing that made me realize it's pointless to discuss with you in the past. I didn't "go after" someone who said there "might be more" deaths. I asked somebody for his proof who said, and his exact quote here, is "We are way off from a second wave of infections which will be worse." Will be. That's a definitive statement. A guarantee. There is no "I think" or "might be" or "I have a hunch". Do you understand that words matter?

When someone makes a statement of fact, I have every right to question that without having to present a number myself. That's how debate works. Nobody has a frickin clue how many deaths there will be in the fall. Idriva or whatever the poster's name is certainly doesn't.

Georgia re-opened a month ago. This headline is from Fake News CNN who has been hoping and praying for mass casualties since red states began opening. *A month since Georgia took some of the earliest and most extensive steps to reopen parts of its economy, Covid-19 cases have largely flattened in the state, albeit with a slight recent uptick.*

Lastly, please stop hanging your hat on increased cases. That simply means more people are being tested. More cases with a flattened or decreasing number of deaths is good news.


----------



## SHalester

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I didn't "go after" someone who said there "might be more" deaths.


you did.


Valar Dohaeris said:


> So, you are predicting that there will be more than 100,000 deaths in the fall?


Or is that wrong? Like a few have been trying to do for months; downplay the deaths, downplay the impact. For what reason, I wonder?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

SHalester said:


> you did.
> 
> Or is that wrong? Like a few have been trying to do for months; downplay the deaths, downplay the impact. For what reason, I wonder?


Did the poster say there might be more deaths or will be more deaths? Can you answer that? Pretty easy question.

Why are you such a dishonest person?


----------



## SHalester

Valar Dohaeris said:


> y are you such a dishonest person?


I posted what you posted. Honestly, no edits. so, I ask again, why were you going after a number that will/has hit today? And it could very well double. Please support your opinion with facts from 'honest' sources.

Why are you a denier? :whistling:


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

SHalester said:


> I posted what you posted. Honestly, no edits. so, I ask again, why were you going after a number that will/has hit today? And it could very well double. Please support your opinion with facts from 'honest' sources.
> 
> Why are you a denier? :whistling:


So you can't answer the question. That's embarrassing.

My opinion is my opinion. It doesn't need to be supported by facts. At this point, it's simply supported by logic.

If you are so certain that we WILL have 100,000 NEW deaths from CV-19 starting in the fall and going until 1/1/21, let's bet $100.00. I am certain we will not. What say you?


----------



## SHalester

Valar Dohaeris said:


> My opinion is my opinion.


I did answer. Did you not see what you posted and I quoted...twice? Scroll up, R E A D.

I hope you are smart enough to accept your opinions are not facts and one shouldn't confuse that. You are on an island with a few other virus deniers. You guys are quite entertaining how you ignore the science and facts and create a new reality.

I am certain 100k isn't the end. I am certain in less than 14 days most states will see a huge spike due to what happened this weekend. I won't be surprised if the deaths approach or reach 200k. Depends on on the dum dums who don't wear masks, don't practice social distancing.

I hear Brazil is the place for deniers. Maybe you should visit? :confusion:

Why did you limit the 'bet' to 1/2021? You feel CV19 will be gone by then? I'll bet it won't be gone by 1/2021, even with a vaccine. Take that.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> I did answer. Did you not see what you posted and I quoted...twice? Scroll up, R E A D.
> 
> I hope you are smart enough to accept your opinions are not facts and one shouldn't confuse that. You are on an island with a few other virus deniers. You guys are quite entertaining how you ignore the science and facts and create a new reality.
> 
> I am certain 100k isn't the end. I am certain in less than 14 days most states will see a huge spike due to what happened this weekend. I won't be surprised if the deaths approach or reach 200k. Depends on on the dum dums who don't wear masks, don't practice social distancing.
> 
> I hear Brazil is the place for deniers. Maybe you should visit? :confusion:
> 
> Why did you limit the 'bet' to 1/2021? You feel CV19 will be gone by then? I'll bet it won't be gone by 1/2021, even with a vaccine. Take that.


You realize Brazil is going into their winter, right?


----------



## SHalester

BigRedDriver said:


> You realize Brazil is going into their winter, right?


hahahahaha. You do realize CV19 hit Australia DURING their summer? You must, because I pointed this out before. Continue on......    

Your president believes sunlight can be injected into the human body and that will kill CV. Yup, he said it; nat'l TV. Yes sir.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> hahahahaha. You do realize CV19 hit Australia DURING their summer? You must, because I pointed this out before. Continue on......
> 
> Your president believes sunlight can be injected into the human body and that will kill CV. Yup, he said it; nat'l TV. Yes sir.


Yes, they had a few. We actually have a few flu cases in the northern hemisphere during summer months as well. We'll see how they fair now.

Love the denier gig you're using now. By someone who thinks 2 months have almost 120 days.

Keep it up. I'm loving it.


----------



## SHalester

BigRedDriver said:


> By someone who thinks 2 months have almost 120 days.


oh, mixing threads and not getting it right. I see. I tag you, your feelings hurt, and you strike out. Well, I do have experience with young school kids.
You, Mister, posted in a thread and totally confused cases with deaths. Then you admitted that is exactly what you did when I pointed out what you posted. then you tried the whole 2 months thing as a cover. Your funny level of being the lead denier is sinking. Facts and science have you down? Sorry¿ Do better.


----------



## The queen 👸

sellkatsell44 said:


> Thank you for sharing but I really didn't mean to put you out or make you feel singled out.


You fine. It's ok.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> oh, mixing threads and not getting it right. I see. I tag you, your feelings hurt, and you strike out. Well, I do have experience with young school kids.
> You, Mister, posted in a thread and totally confused cases with deaths. Then you admitted that is exactly what you did when I pointed out what you posted. then you tried the whole 2 months thing as a cover. Your funny level of being the lead denier is sinking. Facts and science have you down? Sorry¿ Do better.


Oh dude, remember, you butted into a conversation I was having with another member and backed up the other members assertion that all 100,000 deaths happened in the past two months. Since the first COVID death happened in early January, OH SNAP, you lost again!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

SHalester said:


> Your president believes sunlight can be injected into the human body and that will kill CV. Yup, he said it; nat'l TV. Yes sir.


Actually, this is what he said:

_"...supposing we hit the body with a tremendous - whether it's ultraviolet or just very powerful light...supposing you brought the light inside of the body, which you can do either through the skin or in some other way. And I think you said you're going to test that too. Sounds interesting."

https://nurse.org/articles/uv-light-therapy-coronavirus-covid19/
https://www.bioworld.com/articles/4...id-19-from-cedars-sinai-seeking-emergency-use_


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

SHalester said:


> oh, mixing threads and not getting it right. I see. I tag you, your feelings hurt, and you strike out. Well, I do have experience with young school kids.


Leave your sexual fantasies out of this.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Actually, this is what he said:
> 
> _"...supposing we hit the body with a tremendous - whether it's ultraviolet or just very powerful light...supposing you brought the light inside of the body, which you can do either through the skin or in some other way. And I think you said you're going to test that too. Sounds interesting."
> 
> https://nurse.org/articles/uv-light-therapy-coronavirus-covid19/
> https://www.bioworld.com/articles/4...id-19-from-cedars-sinai-seeking-emergency-use_


He watches tooo much CNN.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Wolfgang Faust said:


> He watches tooo much CNN.
> 
> View attachment 467249


Sounds more like something regurgitated from MSNBC.

I'm guessing right about now he's wondering why he can't find the quote where Trump told people to drink bleach.


----------



## jhan007

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Different study and application.
> 
> It is a preventative.
> 
> Indian scientists have discovered that hydroxychloroquine, the anti-malarial drug that is regularly used to treat COVID-19, also prevents individuals from being able to contract the illness.
> 
> The Indian Council of Medical Research (ICMR) has discovered that ingesting hydroxychloroquine can help healthy individuals fend off the coronavirus.
> 
> https://bigleaguepolitics.com/india...revents-covid-19-vindicating-president-trump/


I hope you're joking. you are.. right?


whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> No, it's not sustainable. It wasn't sustainable when it started back in March. We should not have followed the China model because we are not China. But there wasn't any leadership at the top, so states had to do what they thought was right. One can't blame the states with the highest death totals for locking down. And one can't blame the states with low death totals from dragging their feet.
> 
> If President Dummy hadn't been so focused on the election in November we could have set up a system that was tailored to us. He has been forcing various agencies to downplay the effects of the virus. Passing off conspiracy theories as fact. Offering up the ingestion of disinfectant because he's too stupid to understand that is crazy. Acting like a petulant child when people bring these things up. And the never-ending corruption and lies that seem to flow from him. Jeebus!
> 
> But once you go lockdown, you gotta stay in lockdown until the end. That's why it was a bad idea for us.


I agree with everything you said. But as far as lockdown, it was a good idea. The problem is we wasted that opportunity cause Trump's dumbass didn't use the DPA til much later.
I remember when a reporter asked him, "so you invoked the DPA but when are you going to use it? the frontline needs PPE... many have already died dye to infection cause lack of gear" 
Trump responds "who are you with? CNN? fake news? such a nasty rude person you are.. the DPA is there... As president, just the implied order from me is enough for them to act. I don't have to tell the companies to produce PPE. There's no need for a mandatory order"
(companies producing PPE cause of DPA when it had already been a month later since invoking it = 0)
If we had test kits, PPE and whatever we needed to build up as much data for contact tracing while locked down, then today the country could feel confident about reopening and moving forward til we have a vaccine in the future. Why do you think South Korea has 20 new cases a day and we have 20,000? and why do you think they have fewer than 300 deaths and we have 100,000? because the answer to controlling this is through testing to get data and contact tracing.
Its just so sad and unbelievable that one man is responsible for a big part of so much bad in our country. I was hoping a light bulb would turn on inside his head "wake up Trump you dumbass... realize you've been ****ing up and do something right and lead this country" 
Even tho I hate Trump for obvious reasons, when people actually started dying and numbers were climbing. A part of me was hoping Trump would do something. If he had, even after ALL his mistakes I would have respected him and called him our President. Unfortunately for us, he didn't pass. 
The great ones are remembered and shine when it counts the MOST. Here's a football analogy.... 
a QB who throws 4 interceptions and fumbles the ball twice in the first 3 quarters, but in the 4th quarter rises to the occasion and wins. 
But it turns out, Trump isn't even a 4th quarter QB. He's an overhyped bum. His ass needs to go.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Some people are too stupid, not knowing what a prophylaxis is.


----------



## BigRedDriver

jhan007 said:


> I hope you're joking. you are.. right?
> I agree with everything you said. But as far as lockdown, it was a good idea. The problem is we wasted that opportunity cause Trump's dumbass didn't use the DPA til much later.
> I remember when a reporter asked him, "so you invoked the DPA but when are you going to use it? the frontline needs PPE... many have already died dye to infection cause lack of gear"
> Trump responds "who are you with? CNN? fake news? such a nasty rude person you are.. the DPA is there... As president, just the implied order from me is enough for them to act. I don't have to tell the companies to produce PPE. There's no need for a mandatory order"
> (companies producing PPE cause of DPA when it had already been a month later since invoking it = 0)
> If we had test kits, PPE and whatever we needed to build up as much data for contact tracing while locked down, then today the country could feel confident about reopening and moving forward til we have a vaccine in the future. Why do you think South Korea has 20 new cases a day and we have 20,000? and why do you think they have fewer than 300 deaths and we have 100,000? because the answer to controlling this is through testing to get data and contact tracing.
> Its just so sad and unbelievable that one man is responsible for a big part of so much bad in our country. I was hoping a light bulb would turn on inside his head "wake up Trump you dumbass... realize you've been @@@@ing up and do something right and lead this country"
> Even tho I hate Trump for obvious reasons, when people actually started dying and numbers were climbing. A part of me was hoping Trump would do something. If he had, even after ALL his mistakes I would have respected him and called him our President. Unfortunately for us, he didn't pass.
> The great ones are remembered and shine when it counts the MOST. Here's a football analogy....
> a QB who throws 4 interceptions and fumbles the ball twice in the first 3 quarters, but in the 4th quarter rises to the occasion and wins.
> But it turns out, Trump isn't even a 4th quarter QB. He's an overhyped bum. His ass needs to go.


Then why didn't the states have the PPE? All would have been much better if the geniuses that run NYC and New York State had:

1. Shut down the damn subways

2. Not forced nursing homes to take active COVID patients (just freaking brilliant)

save your insulting attitude for the unicorn farting rainbows Olympic trials. You are a shoe in for the team.


----------



## seymour

BigRedDriver said:


> Then why didn't the states have the PPE? All would have been much better if the geniuses that run NYC and New York State had:
> 
> 1. Shut down the damn subways
> 
> 2. Not forced nursing homes to take active COVID patients (just freaking brilliant)
> 
> save your insulting attitude for the unicorn farting rainbows Olympic trials. You are a shoe in for the team.


These are the ones that count the votes in November











Wolfgang Faust said:


> Some people are too stupid, not knowing what a prophylaxis is.


neither do you


----------



## ColdRider

I work with ultraviolet lasers. I'm harnessing the power of the SUN!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

SHalester said:


> I did answer. Did you not see what you posted and I quoted...twice? Scroll up, R E A D.
> 
> I hope you are smart enough to accept your opinions are not facts and one shouldn't confuse that. You are on an island with a few other virus deniers. You guys are quite entertaining how you ignore the science and facts and create a new reality.
> 
> I am certain 100k isn't the end. I am certain in less than 14 days most states will see a huge spike due to what happened this weekend. I won't be surprised if the deaths approach or reach 200k. Depends on on the dum dums who don't wear masks, don't practice social distancing.
> 
> I hear Brazil is the place for deniers. Maybe you should visit? :confusion:
> 
> Why did you limit the 'bet' to 1/2021? You feel CV19 will be gone by then? I'll bet it won't be gone by 1/2021, even with a vaccine. Take that.


Hey, can you quote where I have denied the virus? Use your words. Type slowly. I am certain 100K isn't the end either. You really went out on a limb with that one!

I agree that CV won't be gone by 1/2021. Every bet needs parameters. Fine, let's change the bet to $300 million that 300 million people won't die in the US of CV by June 16, 2076. Deal?


----------



## SHalester

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I agree that CV won't be gone by 1/2021.


OMG, we agree on something. I might faint. Review your notes you post here, bub. Ask your buddies in your club.

I bet most of your notes won't age well. How's that. Stick to science and facts an not the loony denier club here. You guys do supply the entertainment here, tho.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

ColdRider said:


> I work with ultraviolet lasers. I'm harnessing the power of the SUN!


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> OMG, we agree on something. I might faint. Review your notes you post here, bub. Ask your buddies in your club.
> 
> I bet most of your notes won't age well. How's that. Stick to science and facts an not the loony denier club here. You guys do supply the entertainment here, tho.


who's science? The ones that agree with you, that predicted 2.2 million US deaths, or the PhDs I've posted links to?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

SHalester said:


> OMG, we agree on something. I might faint. Review your notes you post here, bub. Ask your buddies in your club.
> 
> I bet most of your notes won't age well. How's that. Stick to science and facts an not the loony denier club here. You guys do supply the entertainment here, tho.


So I again ask someone to support a comment and instead get "look it up yourself". That's when you know you've won (not much of a feat considering I'm up against a mental midget).

I do like facts and science. Let's revisit this in a few weeks!


----------



## jhan007

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Actually, this is what he said:
> 
> _"...supposing we hit the body with a tremendous - whether it's ultraviolet or just very powerful light...supposing you brought the light inside of the body, which you can do either through the skin or in some other way. And I think you said you're going to test that too. Sounds interesting."
> 
> https://nurse.org/articles/uv-light-therapy-coronavirus-covid19/
> https://www.bioworld.com/articles/4...id-19-from-cedars-sinai-seeking-emergency-use_


yeah... the heads of cedar Sinai also thought


BigRedDriver said:


> Then why didn't the states have the PPE? All would have been much better if the geniuses that run NYC and New York State had:
> 
> 1. Shut down the damn subways
> 
> 2. Not forced nursing homes to take active COVID patients (just freaking brilliant)
> 
> save your insulting attitude for the unicorn farting rainbows Olympic trials. You are a shoe in for the team.


So let me get this straight. If you're talking about just New York, they weren't getting what they needed from Federal. So they had to bid against other countries and including other states, sometimes against FEMA. It wasn't til much later Trump did his job by supporting New York. Then... Trump was like a little baby and felt unappreciated and was basically crying about how Cuomo wasn't grateful. Wtf... Cuomo had already thanked him for doing HIS job. These are the facts. Go learn something instead of drinking the ignorance kool-aid



BigRedDriver said:


> who's science? The ones that agree with you, that predicted 2.2 million US deaths, or the PhDs I've posted links to?


you are ignorant as ****... wow. that 2.2 million number was from a model from the white house. now listen carefully... do you know what variables are? when variables change then results change you Dummy.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

jhan007 said:


> yeah... the heads of cedar Sinai also thought
> So let me get this straight. If you're talking about just New York, they weren't getting what they needed from Federal. So they had to bid against other countries and including other states, sometimes against FEMA. It wasn't til much later Trump did his job by supporting New York. Then... Trump was like a little baby and felt unappreciated and was basically crying about how Cuomo wasn't grateful. Wtf... Cuomo had already thanked him for doing HIS job. These are the facts. Go learn something instead of drinking the ignorance kool-aid
> 
> 
> you are ignorant as @@@@... wow. that 2.2 million number was from a model from the white house. now listen carefully... do you know what variables are? when variables change then results change you Dummy.


Subways not cleaned until May.
https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/05/05/coronavirus-covid-19-nyc-subway-system-shutdown-mta/
98 Dead MTA Workers.

https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...0200501-uirfe2gddzdadigpgtehewrvfy-story.html


----------



## BigRedDriver

jhan007 said:


> yeah... the heads of cedar Sinai also thought
> So let me get this straight. If you're talking about just New York, they weren't getting what they needed from Federal. So they had to bid against other countries and including other states, sometimes against FEMA. It wasn't til much later Trump did his job by supporting New York. Then... Trump was like a little baby and felt unappreciated and was basically crying about how Cuomo wasn't grateful. Wtf... Cuomo had already thanked him for doing HIS job. These are the facts. Go learn something instead of drinking the ignorance kool-aid
> 
> 
> you are ignorant as @@@@... wow. that 2.2 million number was from a model from the white house. now listen carefully... do you know what variables are? when variables change then results change you Dummy.


the White House created the model? That's a new one. No A SCIENTIST, created the model. I posted more than a half a dozen links to SCIENTISTS, that pointed out the flaws. Guess which one the media ran with?

And, now SCIENTISTS, are asking this question. If the lockdowns (one of the variables) worked so well, then why are the States that did not lockdown doing as well, and in several cases, better than those that did?

Amazing the length the left will go to to destroy the economy so they can win an election.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

BigRedDriver said:


> the White House created the model? That's a new one. No A SCIENTIST, created the model. I posted more than a half a dozen links to SCIENTISTS, that pointed out the flaws. Guess which one the media ran with?
> 
> And, now SCIENTISTS, are asking this question. If the lockdowns (one of the variables) worked so well, then why are the States that did not lockdown doing as well, and in several cases, better than those that did?
> 
> Amazing the length the left will go to to destroy the economy so they can win an election.


That is exactly what these morons want.

Political strategist Arthur Schwartz responded to Politico's report in a tweet, writing: "Dems are spooked because the economy is going to rebound quickly. Their strategy for November is to keep the country closed. Their interests are served by hurting as many Americans as possible."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1265233763350581251
https://www.dailywire.com/news/demo...-u-s-economic-data-in-history-about-to-happen


----------



## BigRedDriver

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Subways not cleaned until May.
> https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/05/05/coronavirus-covid-19-nyc-subway-system-shutdown-mta/
> 98 Dead MTA Workers.
> 
> https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...0200501-uirfe2gddzdadigpgtehewrvfy-story.html


This dude has the thinking ability of a rock. When asked why the State of New York, one of the highest taxed states in the Union, didn't have the PPE they needed, he deflects to the Feds not giving it to them? New York could have stock piled all the PPE it could ever possibly need, ON ITS OWN. But instead they decided housing illegal aliens was FAR MORE IMPORTANT.

You can't make this stuff up folks, you really can't.


----------



## SHalester

BigRedDriver said:


> who's science? The ones that agree with you


don't be a noob. You know exactly to which I refer. Facts are stubborn things, aye?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

SHalester said:


> don't be a noob. You know exactly to which I refer. Facts are stubborn things, aye?


Does anybody on this site say as _little _as this poster does? All his posts are clouded in vaguery:

You know what you did! 
Go back and read your posts, Champ!
You and all deniers are spitting lies!
Facts are a funny thing, aye, Slugger? 
Oh, don'tcha get started on this again!

A great tap-dancer.


----------



## Invisible

ColdRider said:


> I responded with "normal people" because the post I replied to used the term.
> 
> I'm sure many are in constant fear but they take necessary precautions and adjust accordingly.
> 
> I'm aware 100000 deaths are bad and I'm not taking it lightly. I go grocery shopping wearing a 3M mask and wash my hands every chance I get. I also make it a point to not touch my face until I've washed up.
> 
> To put things in perspective though, the death to infection ratio may be seen as fairly minimal.
> 
> What's the possibility that some of these people died from a congenital issue or another pre-existing condition and it's reported as COVID because some symptoms were there.


Sorry for late response; didn't see notification.

Thanks for clarifying. I've heard they weren't counting deaths of people who died at home, so there's also a possibility of deaths being higher. So we may never know the actual number, whether higher or lower. That's good you wear a mask, as do I.


----------



## BigRedDriver

SHalester said:


> don't be a noob. You know exactly to which I refer. Facts are stubborn things, aye?


which "facts"?



Valar Dohaeris said:


> Does anybody on this site say as _little _as this poster does? All his posts are clouded in vaguery:
> 
> You know what you did!
> Go back and read your posts, Champ!
> You and all deniers are spitting lies!
> Facts are a funny thing, aye, Slugger?
> Oh, don'tcha get started on this again!
> 
> A great tap-dancer.


He knows this. He's a twelve year old pretending to be an adult.



Invisible said:


> Sorry for late response; didn't see notification.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying. I've heard they weren't counting deaths of people who died at home, so there's also a possibility of deaths being higher. So we may never know the actual number, whether higher or lower. That's good you wear a mask, as do I.


a death at home triggers an autopsy. So yes, deaths at home would be counted


----------



## Invisible

BigRedDriver said:


> a death at home triggers an autopsy. So yes, deaths at home would be counted


Can you provide the source for that?


----------



## BigRedDriver

Invisible said:


> Can you provide the source for that?


https://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/autopsy-decision


----------



## Invisible

BigRedDriver said:


> https://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/autopsy-decision


And if you notice, it says autopsies don't have to be done. So it's not mandatory when people die at home.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

BigRedDriver said:


> a death at home triggers an autopsy.


Nope.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Invisible said:


> And if to notice it says autopsies don't have to be done. So it's not mandatory when people die at home.
> 
> View attachment 467785


In 27 states they are:










and in the State with the highest COVID mortality as well:


----------



## SHalester

BigRedDriver said:


> He's a twelve year old pretending to be an adult.


ah, come on. I'm 16, please.
As to your other crack: THE facts. The ones you ignore. The science from those who use facts. Not silly opinions from the clueless looking for attention. 
Next.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Jon Stoppable said:


> Nope.


I will enjoy the rug I make outta you



SHalester said:


> ah, come on. I'm 16, please.
> As to your other crack: THE facts. The ones you ignore. The science from those who use facts. Not silly opinions from the clueless looking for attention.
> Next.


you still denying science?


----------



## Invisible

BigRedDriver said:


> In 27 states they are:
> 
> View attachment 467801
> 
> 
> and in the State with the highest COVID mortality as well:
> 
> View attachment 467805


Believe as you wish.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Invisible said:


> Believe as you wish.


you have the link. Provide one that disputes it


----------



## Invisible

BigRedDriver said:


> you have the link. Provide one that disputes it


The link didn't state ever state. Without looking at it again, I believe it said 27 states.

We have different views and rather go back and forth, that's why I wrote, believe as you wish. I respectfully agree to disagree because I think cases could possibly be underreported, not over.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Invisible said:


> The link didn't state ever state. Without looking at it again, I believe it said 27 states.
> 
> We have different views and rather go back and forth, that's why I wrote, believe as you wish. I respectfully agree to disagree because I think cases could possibly be underreported, not over.


you have your opinion, I have mine, and in 27 states, including the one with the far greatest death toll, it is the law.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

BigRedDriver said:


> I will enjoy the rug I make outta you


Anybody ever die in your house? If not, how would you know what happens?


----------



## BigRedDriver

Jon Stoppable said:


> Anybody ever die in your house? If not, how would you know what happens?


No, but my parents died in theirs. State law mandated an autopsy with both.

Thanks for asking

Looks to me, by the links I supplied, the majority of states have the same type of mandates.


----------



## Woohaa

BigRedDriver said:


> This went to far from the get go. Had to stop some time.


How is $600 per week "too far" but trillions to the mega wealthy is A-ok?


----------



## jhan007

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Subways not cleaned until May.
> https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2020/05/05/coronavirus-covid-19-nyc-subway-system-shutdown-mta/
> 98 Dead MTA Workers.
> 
> https://www.nydailynews.com/coronav...0200501-uirfe2gddzdadigpgtehewrvfy-story.html


It was disappointing to hear the news about Cuomo... very disappointing. I bet the media felt the same way cause they liked him. So i bet they made sure to investigate extra carefully to make sure it was true...and since almost ALL news sources reported this to be a fact, if I said the media was wrong and accused them of being fake news with nothing to support my belief then that would probably make me a dumb ass right? 
So 2 questions:
1) If everyone is fake news except FOX then why did almost all of them report this when they liked him and was being considered to replace Biden AND it's news that's favorable to the Trump administration? just maybe everyone else had just been reporting the truth 99% of the time and it's FOX news that's always been telling you fairy tales

2) why would you use the old 98 MTA deaths as your argument when all I have to say is 100,000. also, if you're going to point out those 98 mta deaths like its your smoking gun... then how are you still a Trump fan boy when many would argue he's responsible for most of those 100,000 deaths


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

jhan007 said:


> It was disappointing to hear the news about Cuomo... very disappointing. I bet the media felt the same way cause they liked him. So i bet they made sure to investigate extra carefully to make sure it was true...and since almost ALL news sources reported this to be a fact, if I said the media was wrong and accused them of being fake news with nothing to support my belief then that would probably make me a dumb ass right?
> So 2 questions:
> 1) If everyone is fake news except FOX then why did almost all of them report this when they liked him and was being considered to replace Biden AND it's news that's favorable to the Trump administration? just maybe everyone else had just been reporting the truth 99% of the time and it's FOX news that's always been telling you fairy tales
> 
> 2) why would you use the old 98 MTA deaths as your argument when all I have to say is 100,000. also, if you're going to point out those 98 mta deaths like its your smoking gun... then how are you still a Trump fan boy when many would argue he's responsible for most of those 100,000 deaths


Go sit at the kiddie table.


----------



## jhan007

ColdRider said:


> I responded with "normal people" because the post I replied to used the term.
> 
> I'm sure many are in constant fear but they take necessary precautions and adjust accordingly.
> 
> I'm aware 100000 deaths are bad and I'm not taking it lightly. I go grocery shopping wearing a 3M mask and wash my hands every chance I get. I also make it a point to not touch my face until I've washed up.
> 
> To put things in perspective though, the death to infection ratio may be seen as fairly minimal.





BigRedDriver said:


> the White House created the model? That's a new one. No A SCIENTIST, created the model. I posted more than a half a dozen links to SCIENTISTS, that pointed out the flaws. Guess which one the media ran with?
> 
> And, now SCIENTISTS, are asking this question. If the lockdowns (one of the variables) worked so well, then why are the States that did not lockdown doing as well, and in several cases, better than those that did?
> 
> Amazing the length the left will go to to destroy the economy so they can win an election.


You know the taskforce has scientists right? Several institutions had models all based on worst case scenarios with no mitigation. The taskforce had its own model, and each time Trump was talking about a "model" he was referring to the one his taskforce created... so model from the white house.

And you're asking why are some states doing so well when they didn't lock down?

first, if you're trying to say lockdowns don't help then you need to keep it simple and use common sense. example:
2 very small rooms

1st room - One room has one person 
2nd room - four in the room including you and the other three have head lice. Do you really think you're walking out of that room without head lice?

And you're asking why the states that didn't lock down are doing so well?

Only five states didn't order a lock down.. Wyoming, South Dakota, North Dakota, Nebraska and one other. Knowing it was those states should give you the answer to your question. But if it's not clear, the answer is once again variables. These states aren't places people plan travel destinations to... residents there are poor with major crystal meth problems so honestly an order probably wasn't necessary cause they are happy just to get high and hangout.... also the population of U.S. is like 350 million and these five states have a total combined population of fewer than 10 million which means low density which is another factor.... there are many more variables

I hope you can now appreciate what a great job Governor Newsom has been doing for us to have only 4000 deaths. But tonight, Cali just hit most infected total in one day thanks to probably those beach idiots from two weeks ago


----------



## BigRedDriver

jhan007 said:


> You know the taskforce has scientists right? Several institutions had models all based on worst case scenarios with no mitigation. The taskforce had its own model, and each time Trump was talking about a "model" he was referring to the one his taskforce created... so model from the white house.
> 
> And you're asking why are some states doing so well when they didn't lock down?
> 
> first, if you're trying to say lockdowns don't help then you need to keep it simple and use common sense. example:
> 2 very small rooms
> 
> 1st room - One room has one person
> 2nd room - four in the room including you and the other three have head lice. Do you really think you're walking out of that room without head lice?
> 
> And you're asking why the states that didn't lock down are doing so well?
> 
> Only five states didn't order a lock down.. Wyoming, South Dakota, North Dakota, Nebraska and one other. Knowing it was those states should give you the answer to your question. But if it's not clear, the answer is once again variables. These states aren't places people plan travel destinations to... residents there are poor with major crystal meth problems so honestly an order probably wasn't necessary cause they are happy just to get high and hangout.... also the population of U.S. is like 350 million and these five states have a total combined population of fewer than 10 million which means low density which is another factor.... there are many more variables
> 
> I hope you can now appreciate what a great job Governor Newsom has been doing for us to have only 4000 deaths. But tonight, Cali just hit most infected total in one day thanks to probably those beach idiots from two weeks ago


wow, you are desperate. A room with 1 person? With an infectious illness? Who would get infected?

And you have become a science denier?

I see you have no answers, just insults to the states that handled it well without the government telling them to stay inside. Which States had the smarter folks again?



Woohaa said:


> How is $600 per week "too far" but trillions to the mega wealthy is A-ok?


All of it went too far. ALL OF IT.


----------



## ColdRider

jhan007 said:


> Only five states didn't order a lock down.. Wyoming, South Dakota, North Dakota, Nebraska and one other. Knowing it was those states should give you the answer to your question. But if it's not clear, the answer is once again variables. These states aren't places people plan travel destinations to... residents there are poor with major crystal meth problems so honestly an order probably wasn't necessary cause they are happy just to get high and hangout....


I'm not sure why you quoted me for this post but thank you for educating me on the residents of these five states.

Are you from an enlightened major city to know what all the residents are like in these five states (four because you didn't name the other)?

Were you educated at an elite institution to be aware that *people* don't plan to travel to these destinations?


----------



## mbd

riots impact on the unemployment 🤔
Most of the rioters probably not working
right now , possibly getting paid 600/week+ UI..if they had a job in the morning ,they don’t have time to riot. PUA will get less support now.


----------



## BigRedDriver

ColdRider said:


> I'm not sure why you quoted me for this post but thank you for educating me on the residents of these five states.
> 
> Are you from an enlightened major city to know what all the residents are like in these five states (four because you didn't name the other)?
> 
> Were you educated at an elite institution to be aware that *people* don't plan to travel to these destinations?


Albert Einstein, he's not.

here's a clue, we're a bit tougher then him. Hell, we go outside to watch tornadoes



mbd said:


> riots impact on the unemployment &#129300;
> Most of the rioters probably not working
> right now , possibly getting paid 600/week+ UI..if they had a job in the morning ,they don't have time to riot. PUA will get less support now.


I love how all the networks reported how the Memorial Day beach goers were stupid for not social distancing, but not a word about the rioters. Oops, a lot of them were wearing masks


----------



## mbd

BigRedDriver said:


> Albert Einstein, he's not.
> 
> here's a clue, we're a bit tougher then him. Hell, we go outside to watch tornadoes
> 
> 
> I love how all the networks reported how the Memorial Day beach goers were stupid for not social distancing, but not a word about the rioters. Oops, a lot of them were wearing masks


Obama won Minny easily 
Hillary won Minny by 40,000 votes 
20001 - people who have businesses, whose cars got blown up, jobs impacted could swap votes .


----------



## BigRedDriver

mbd said:


> Obama won Minny easily
> Hillary won Minny by 40,000 votes
> 20001 - people who have businesses, whose cars got blown up, jobs impacted could swap votes .


and the rural democrats will surely switch. The rioters will turn that state Red.


----------



## Jon Stoppable

BigRedDriver said:


> No, but my parents died in theirs. State law mandated an autopsy with both.
> 
> Thanks for asking
> 
> Looks to me, by the links I supplied, the majority of states have the same type of mandates.


Your own link describes that as discretionary in some states (bear will illustrate that for you if you are hard of thinking), not required in many others, and mandatory only in a few states where the death not attended by a doctor (which would mean practically every at-home hospice death would not be autopsied in any state).

So your original statement:



> a death at home triggers an autopsy.


Is false. All bear needs to prove that is a single death at home anywhere in the US does not trigger an autopsy. Bear has a death certificate in bear's possession that proves that. Bear wins! Bear wins!

Beyond that, many if not most deaths at home do not require autopsy, which you later acknowledge in a feeble attempt to defend your original stupid claim. So your statement is false. You are wrong, and also you are unintelligent.

PS Never threaten bear again. Bears do not take threats lightly.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Jon Stoppable said:


> Your own link describes that as discretionary in some states (bear will illustrate that for you if you are hard of thinking), not required in many others, and mandatory only in a few states where the death not attended by a doctor (which would mean practically every at-home hospice death would not be autopsied in any state).
> 
> So your original statement:
> 
> Is false. All bear needs to prove that is a single death at home anywhere in the US does not trigger an autopsy. Bear has a death certificate in bear's possession that proves that. Bear wins! Bear wins!
> 
> Beyond that, many if not most deaths at home do not require autopsy, which you later acknowledge in a feeble attempt to defend your original stupid claim. So your statement is false. You are wrong, and also you are unintelligent.
> 
> PS Never threaten bear again. Bears do not take threats lightly.


Sure Bear. But the contention is that COVID deaths are undercounted because many would have happened in homes. And 27 states, especially during a pandemic, mandate an autopsy, including the largest supplier of these deaths.

On the other hand, at least one State has removed over 200 deaths (20% of the total in Colorado) for not being COVID. And we hear of several gunshot victims also being classified as COVID. I'm sure we will see more of this as Doctor after Doctor have spoken up about how health departments have pressured them to classify deaths as COVID, when they didn't feel they should have been.

Dr. Birx herself has stated that COVID deaths were counted on a "very liberal basis" with a presumption that anyone showing signs of having "respiratory" issues were to be assumed COVID.


----------



## The queen 👸

Jon Stoppable said:


> Your own link describes that as discretionary in some states (bear will illustrate that for you if you are hard of thinking), not required in many others, and mandatory only in a few states where the death not attended by a doctor (which would mean practically every at-home hospice death would not be autopsied in any state).
> 
> So your original statement:
> 
> Is false. All bear needs to prove that is a single death at home anywhere in the US does not trigger an autopsy. Bear has a death certificate in bear's possession that proves that. Bear wins! Bear wins!
> 
> Beyond that, many if not most deaths at home do not require autopsy, which you later acknowledge in a feeble attempt to defend your original stupid claim. So your statement is false. You are wrong, and also you are unintelligent.
> 
> PS Never threaten bear again. Bears do not take threats lightly.


My nephew died at home 3 years ago. Autopsy was performed due his age.


----------



## DriverMark

jhan007 said:


> Only five states didn't order a lock down.. Wyoming, South Dakota, North Dakota, Nebraska and one other. Knowing it was those states should give you the answer to your question. But if it's not clear, the answer is once again variables. These states aren't places people plan travel destinations to... residents there are poor with major crystal meth problems so honestly an order probably wasn't necessary cause they are happy just to get high and hangout.


That's some funny stuff right there. Have you ever left California? You can walk all those states listed and not see needles on the street. Trash everywhere. Homeless camps. Weed as the State incense. Suppose you have never been skiing? National Parks? Millions visit the states listed every year for those activities. Utah was the other state by the way.

However, you are correct that these places are spread out. Don't have mass transit crammed with folks in tight quarters easily spreading diseases. No need to lock down as our health systems were never burdened or maxed out. Utah even sent hospital staff to NYC to help there. There were [email protected] and social distancing. But not as hard a lock down as other places. What Utah did was enough to flatten the curve.



ColdRider said:


> Are you from an enlightened major city to know what all the residents are like in these five states (four because you didn't name the other)?
> 
> Were you educated at an elite institution to be aware that *people* don't plan to travel to these destinations?


No kidding. People this ignorant make me wonder if they have ever gone more than 100 miles from the place they were born.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

jhan007 said:


> I agree with everything you said. But as far as lockdown, it was a good idea. The problem is we wasted that opportunity cause Trump's dumbass didn't use the DPA til much later.
> 
> But it turns out, Trump isn't even a 4th quarter QB. He's an overhyped bum. His ass needs to go.


I look at Americans and I knew the lockdown couldn't be sustained. We couldn't half do it, as we're doing now. And that is why I said we shouldn't have gone into lockdown. How far into the lockdown did we go before people were protesting? Two months by my calculation. Something I knew would happen long before doctors said it was safe. Now we're almost right back where we started. So if we couldn't keep the people in a lockdown long enough to see results, how about doing things differently from the get-go?


----------



## bigdogk9

BigRedDriver said:


> This went to far from the get go. Had to stop some time.


what do you want them to do,give the tax payer money to a country that gives us the finger as soon his our back is turned,at least an american is getting the $600.


----------



## Tony73

By the look of things, America will never fully recover. Guess Clinton era were the last best days we had. The worst part is that it’s own population destroyed it, not some foreign entity.


----------



## AB5

Just make sure Lyft pays 75 percent of ride when this is over or please go bankrupt


----------



## BunnyK

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Does anybody on this site say as _little _as this poster does? All his posts are clouded in vaguery:
> 
> You know what you did!
> Go back and read your posts, Champ!
> You and all deniers are spitting lies!
> Facts are a funny thing, aye, Slugger?
> Oh, don'tcha get started on this again!
> 
> A great tap-dancer.


Then when you ask him a direct question he vanishes or evades the question. Most leftist operate the same way hence the NPC meme.


----------



## BayStateUBER

BigRedDriver said:


> This went to far from the get go. Had to stop some time.


Get real. What are you, a bootlicker? We can give billions to corporations and industries to bail them out but helping out working people is going too far?? Independent contractors already are screwed by getting no benefits and you want the government to cut off aid? You do realize that money we are getting is TAXPAYER money, right Einstein??

People like you are the reason there is so little solidarity among workers.

p.s. It's TOO, not to.


----------



## TheSuperUber

25rides7daysaweek said:


> And this is news?
> Vote trump in again
> if you didnt learn the first time.
> At least we got the wall, forever corporate tax breaks, tariffs and the supreme court tilted for generations..


Sounds like you don't appreciate living in the USA


----------



## Jim1234

Giveaways? I see the rich and big corporations got theirs first. Can you see how tilted Mitch is with his “handouts”? We were lucky that Pelosi held out to give us “third party, independent” drivers money too. Mitch does not support worker rights. So stop supporting him - it’s against your own economic interest.


----------



## kcdrvr15

NotYetADriver said:


> Oh stop it!
> Everyone knows the Feds could just keep printing money and everyone could be rich with no need to work!
> 
> What's WRONG with people ???


Like they did in Venezuela ?


----------



## 15000+driver

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


its Politico.. its a shit rag website.. Funded by the left to brainwash and control you...


----------



## claynfilm

Mash Ghasem said:


> Don't forget we also have a good handle on the virus too.


Yes, great handle on that virus. NC hit a record yesterday with 1400+ new cases in 24hrs. I think we have moved up to 
#17/50 in cases.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

BayStateUBER said:


> People like you are the reason there is so little solidarity among workers.


Tempus Fugit, Comrade.


----------



## BigRedDriver

BayStateUBER said:


> Get real. What are you, a bootlicker? We can give billions to corporations and industries to bail them out but helping out working people is going too far?? Independent contractors already are screwed by getting no benefits and you want the government to cut off aid? You do realize that money we are getting is TAXPAYER money, right Einstein??
> 
> People like you are the reason there is so little solidarity among workers.
> 
> p.s. It's TOO, not to.


If you don't understand the damage this is costing then, Einstein, you have some learning to do.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

TheSuperUber said:


> Sounds like you don't appreciate living in the USA


I dont like having the long lost 4th stooge in the White House NO !!


----------



## BunnyK

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I dont like having the long lost 4th stooge in the White House NO !!


Cast your vote for dementia this November then.


----------



## kcdrvr15

UberBastid said:


> Right.
> That's the next phase.
> IF it happens (please God, don't let that happen to us) there will be warnings, but very slight tremors; and the gov't (Trump included) will tell you RIGHT up till its too late that everything is ok. "Just leave your money in the bank, it's safe there ... it's insured anyway ..."
> 
> I'll let you know kat when it's time to take your money out. Cash will be king for a long time, I think. The US$ is a world standard.
> But, that being said, about half of my liquidity right now is metals: Silver and gold. And it is NOT in a bank vault.
> 
> Pay off debt. Right now, if you can -- pay off high interest debt.
> Then pay off low interest debt.
> 
> Gold is flying all over the place price wise -- but I still think that silver is a great buy.
> 
> The day may come that you can buy a loaf of bread for $20 American folding money, OR $0.10 pre-64 dime.


Don't forget about the value in some other metals, specifically for barter, copper and lead.


----------



## Tony73

America under Biden might fall sleep for 4 years in a row. No energy! Those shoulder massages look so relaxing too.


----------



## Corona

BigRedDriver said:


> I take it you're talking to me.
> 
> I don't care. The giveaways, regardless to who, has got to stop, period. Get it now?


You are just jealous because you are not getting any....you were disqualified because you have side jobs...sorry for you


----------



## BigRedDriver

Corona said:


> You are just jealous because you are not getting any....you were disqualified because you have side jobs...sorry for you


Side job? Nope. Don't need one anymore.



claynfilm said:


> Yes, great handle on that virus. NC hit a record yesterday with 1400+ new cases in 24hrs. I think we have moved up to
> #17/50 in cases.


North Carolina ranks 9th in the US for population, but only 17th in COVID cases?

Damn underachievers!


----------



## Androidcoder

Minneapolis has gotton so PC here the city counsel is eliminating our police department entirely. I expect thier plan is to tell criminals to go to thier rooms. The 600 was pacification so there wouldn't be marchers for our right to gather and run a business. I admit it's great not to have to work, but we've gotten too close to socailism as it is. Just a side note, did you know Floyd served 5 years for aggravated armed robbery in a home invasion over a history of drug and theft crimes https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Floyd. I wonder if I'd need police protection if I ran for city counsel here on the platform of 'Don't diefy a thug for politics'. But then I digress...


----------



## BigRedDriver

Androidcoder said:


> Minneapolis has gotton so PC here the city counsel is eliminating our police department entirely. I expect thier plan is to tell criminals to go to thier rooms. The 600 was pacification so there wouldn't be marchers for our right to gather and run a business. I admit it's great not to have to work, but we've gotten too close to socailism as it is. Just a side note, did you know Floyd served 5 years for aggrivated armed robbery in a home invasion during is history of drug and theft crimes https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Floyd. I wonder if I'd need police protection if I ran for city counsel here on the platform of 'Don't diefy a thug for politics'. But then I digress...


Yes, knew that, he was the ring leader of a group of men that strong armed their way into a pregnant woman's home, held a gun to her stomach while they searched her home for valuables. When she cried for help, she got pistol whipped and beaten.

I wonder how many women protesters shouting "say his name" actually know this?

I imagine many will read this and say I am justifying what was done to him. Nothing could be further from the truth. But everything needs to come out in the open or we will not be able to solve this problem.

Watched a national news program this weekend. They said this is who George Floyd was........

A good student and an excellent athlete who, after high school fell into hard times........

Fluff if I've ever seen it.


----------



## Tony73

BigRedDriver said:


> Yes, knew that, he was the ring leader of a group of men that strong armed their way into a pregnant woman's home, held a gun to her stomach while they searched her home for valuables. When she cried for help, she got pistol whipped and beaten.
> 
> I wonder how many women protesters shouting "say his name" actually know this?
> 
> I imagine many will read this and say I am justifying what was done to him. Nothing could be further from the truth. But everything needs to come out in the open or we will not be able to solve this problem.


One thing I learned from Democrats is that they lie to get what they want. I'm sure a lot has not been brought to light here.


----------



## Androidcoder

BigRedDriver said:


> Yes, knew that, he was the ring leader of a group of men that strong armed their way into a pregnant woman's home, held a gun to her stomach while they searched her home for valuables. When she cried for help, she got pistol whipped and beaten.


Holy crap, did not know the details. The media did a good job of repressing this. There are several Starbucks baristas I'd love to relate this tidbit to, but I would be barred for life for tainting Floyd's media created legacy. I still need Starbucks as an office for coding when businesses can finally open their doors.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

A point I have made elsewhere that no one can address. If you remove police, might as well remove fire & EMT too (at least after dark). No ambulance is going to roll into the ghetto at 2 AM without any sort of protection. 

I hope Antwahn's boys know how to use a tourniquet.


----------



## Tony73

Did anyone get their PUA today? Or this a East Coast problem? Hopefully not collateral for the protests I have nothing to do with.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Androidcoder said:


> Holy crap, did not know the details. The media did a good job of repressing this. There are several Starbucks baristas I'd love to relate this tidbit to, but I would be barred for life for tainting Floyd's media created legacy. I still need Starbucks as an office for coding when businesses can finally open their doors.

















(SFW)


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello

Tony73 said:


> America under Biden might fall sleep for 4 years in a row. No energy! Those shoulder massages look so relaxing too.


Lol thats why I made him my AV


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

BigRedDriver said:


> Yes, knew that, he was the ring leader of a group of men that strong armed their way into a pregnant woman's home, held a gun to her stomach while they searched her home for valuables. When she cried for help, she got pistol whipped and beaten.
> 
> I wonder how many women protesters shouting "say his name" actually know this?
> 
> I imagine many will read this and say I am justifying what was done to him. Nothing could be further from the truth. But everything needs to come out in the open or we will not be able to solve this problem.
> 
> Watched a national news program this weekend. They said this is who George Floyd was........
> 
> A good student and an excellent athlete who, after high school fell into hard times........
> 
> Fluff if I've ever seen it.


Dude, he SERVED his time for his crimes. He can't continue to serve time for that crime until the public deems him fit to return to society. And even if he hadn't, it still doesn't make it right to execute him on the street. Jeez. So bringing it up time and again, IS an attempt at justifying what was done to him.


----------



## Blanko1

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


We need to get rid of this old goat, prune, fraud, and scammer Mitch McConnell


----------



## Blanko1

Mitch McConnell's wife the transportation secretary just reworded his state of Kentucky $68 million for infrastructure to help him in the reelection, one example fact of fraud, and scam, he has written and keep written the laws for his gain, wake up we, its time to get rid of him and the rest of the gang that keeps ripping and scamming us over and over, NO I am not a Democrat I am independent closer to a conservative thinking



BigRedDriver said:


> This went to far from the get go. Had to stop some time.


It's our hard moany, we should decide not them specifically not Mitch McConnell the guy is surrounded with fraud and scams just search his background you be surprised, no wonder he is buddy-buddy with Trump.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Blanko1 said:


> Mitch McConnell's wife the transportation secretary just reworded his state of Kentucky $68 million for infrastructure to help him in the reelection, one example fact of fraud, and scam, he has written and keep written the laws for his gain, wake up we, its time to get rid of him and the rest of the gang that keeps ripping and scamming us over and over, NO I am not a Democrat I am independent closer to a conservative thinking
> 
> 
> It's our hard moany, we should decide not them specifically not Mitch McConnell the guy is surrounded with fraud and scams just search his background you be surprised, no wonder he is buddy-buddy with Trump.


Dude, it's over. Man up and get your @@@@ together before it's too late.










https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-for-people-getting-600-week-unemployment-boost.402219/


----------



## bigdogk9

mbd said:


> Gig workers getting the 600/week due to the slowness .
> Restaurant worker getting 600/ week due to the closing. If the owner tells the restaurant worker to come back , he/she needs to comeback &#128077;
> Slowness will continue for the gig workers .
> Maybe the gigs will get extension.


yes its not him getting the virus,if he is worried about spending money stop giving to these countries that give us the finger as soon as our back is turned



Blanko1 said:


> Mitch McConnell's wife the transportation secretary just reworded his state of Kentucky $68 million for infrastructure to help him in the reelection, one example fact of fraud, and scam, he has written and keep written the laws for his gain, wake up we, its time to get rid of him and the rest of the gang that keeps ripping and scamming us over and over, NO I am not a Democrat I am independent closer to a conservative thinking
> 
> 
> It's our hard moany, we should decide not them specifically not Mitch McConnell the guy is surrounded with fraud and scams just search his background you be surprised, no wonder he is buddy-buddy with Trump.


its not what u know,its who you know


----------



## UberBastid

bigdogk9 said:


> yes its not him getting the virus,if he is worried about spending money stop giving to these countries that give us the finger as soon as our back is turned
> 
> 
> its not what u know,its who you know


Its not who you know, it's who you blow.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Blanko1 said:


> Mitch McConnell's wife the transportation secretary just reworded his state of Kentucky $68 million for infrastructure to help him in the reelection, one example fact of fraud, and scam, he has written and keep written the laws for his gain, wake up we, its time to get rid of him and the rest of the gang that keeps ripping and scamming us over and over, NO I am not a Democrat I am independent closer to a conservative thinking
> 
> 
> It's our hard moany, we should decide not them specifically not Mitch McConnell the guy is surrounded with fraud and scams just search his background you be surprised, no wonder he is buddy-buddy with Trump.


whatever. When they print money, you never paid it.


----------



## Blanko1

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> No, it means no continued federal unemployment past July 31 that pays people more to watch Maury at home than working.
> 
> There may very well be a second stimulus check or more business loans. This is strictly the unemployment part he's talking about.
> 
> 
> You left out the record 193 Federal judges appointed.
> 
> Those appointments are for life. Even if Trump resigned tomorrow, those people are there for decades.
> 
> https://www.brookings.edu/blog/fixg...goal-of-record-setting-judicial-appointments/


Hey Dude you asking me to man up and get myself together, let me straight the record. I have not received $600 nor I apply for it (I hope you didn't either) I am worried for my fallows drivers that need it desperately and depending on a gang of crooks to decide their financial fate.



tcaud said:


> McConnell be headed to the big house before long. Wait till Nov @@@@@es.
> 
> 
> We can get the court back in one term. Clarence gonna follow in Anton's steps.





BigRedDriver said:


> I take it you're talking to me.
> 
> I don't care. The giveaways, regardless to who, has got to stop, period. Get it now?


Sorry, I don't think you get it !!!


----------



## BigRedDriver

Blanko1 said:


> Hey Dude you asking me to man up and get myself together, let me straight the record. I have not received $600 nor I apply for it (I hope you didn't either) I am worried for my fallows drivers that need it desperately and depending on a gang of crooks to decide their financial fate.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't think you get it !!!


Ohhhhh, but I think I do.


----------



## Blanko1

BigRedDriver said:


> Ohhhhh, but I think I do.


HaHaHa, you support the crooks


----------



## BigRedDriver

Blanko1 said:


> HaHaHa, you support the crooks


You support destroying the economy, making all poor?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

Blanko1 said:


> Hey Dude you asking me to man up and get myself together, let me straight the record. I have not received $600 nor I apply for it (I hope you didn't either) I am worried for my fallows drivers that need it desperately and depending on a gang of crooks to decide their financial fate.


Fair enough. Keep in mind, I'm not referring in any way to stimulus checks or PPP loans. Actually, I'm not even referring to vanilla unemployment, I think that's fine. John Q Public gets 50% of his wages for 3-6 months until he gets a new job. It pays the lights and groceries. But many people (not all, but many) are making MORE than they were at their jobs for literally doing nothing.

And, for the record, my financial fate is determined by me. I've made smart financial decisions, and I've made really stupid financial decisions. But where I am is because of me.

And I don't go around blaming my failures on others that I have no control over. Not Trump, not Obama, not McConnell, not Pelosi, not Bush, not Clinton, not my dad, not my mom, not my spouse.

But if your friends feel better about their crappy lives by blaming those people (they get to take their pick) without looking at the mirror, I can't stop them.


----------



## Blanko1

BigRedDriver said:


> You support destroying the economy, making all poor?


Oh wow, making all poor? they are already lots of poor people, I don't want to use this blog for a political debate it's not productive, however, what about ' by the people for the people' unfortunately it's for some people, and they would like to make us all poor.


----------



## BigRedDriver

Blanko1 said:


> Oh wow, making all poor? they are already lots of poor people, I don't want to use this blog for a political debate it's not productive, however, what about ' by the people for the people' unfortunately it's for some people, and they would like to make us all poor.


you should get a job or two and find out how fulfilling making your own way can be.


----------



## Mole

I will survive.


----------



## Blanko1

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Fair enough. Keep in mind, I'm not referring in any way to stimulus checks or PPP loans. Actually, I'm not even referring to vanilla unemployment, I think that's fine. John Q Public gets 50% of his wages for 3-6 months until he gets a new job. It pays the lights and groceries. But many people (not all, but many) are making MORE than they were at their jobs for literally doing nothing.
> 
> And, for the record, my financial fate is determined by me. I've made smart financial decisions, and I've made really stupid financial decisions. But where I am is because of me.
> 
> And I don't go around blaming my failures on others that I have no control over. Not Trump, not Obama, not McConnell, not Pelosi, not Bush, not Clinton, not my dad, not my mom, not my spouse.
> 
> But if your friends feel better about their crappy lives by blaming those people (they get to take their pick) without looking at the mirror, I can't stop them.


I appreciate you been truthful, we all made some stupid mistakes in our lives, l still make them but at a much slower pace. I agree with you your financial fate determined by you. But to see how those politicians reaping us off for their own financial gain with our tax moany, we can control it and we should.



BigRedDriver said:


> you should get a job or two and find out how fulfilling making your own way can be.


I have !!!


----------



## Blanko1

Blanko1 said:


> I appreciate you been truthful, we all made some stupid mistakes in our lives, l still make them but at a much slower pace. I agree with you your financial fate determined by you. But to see how those politicians reaping us off for their own financial gain with our tax moany, we can control it and we should.
> 
> 
> I have !!!


And on top of it, I have fulfilled a few more people's lives !!!!


----------



## SHalester

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> But many people (not all, but many) are making MORE than they were at their jobs for literally doing nothing


I belong in that group, but with the note I'm retired from 'needing' to work. the $661 I get each week is more than I was doing with RS maybe 3-4 days a week. Any given day if I got to $75 before my shift was over, I'd stop and be happy.

Not sure how many none RS drivers, tho, would make more money on UI then on their regular full time job, tho. That's a $15 an hour job. Fast food worker?


----------



## Blanko1

SHalester said:


> I belong in that group, but with the note I'm retired from 'needing' to work. the $661 I get each week is more than I was doing with RS maybe 3-4 days a week. Any given day if I got to $75 before my shift was over, I'd stop and be happy.
> 
> Not sure how many none RS drivers, tho, would make more money on UI then on their regular full time job, tho. That's a $15 an hour job. Fast food worker?


What is the reissue between those who make more on UI than their wages? We also need to consider we lost 80% of the rides Its a huge financial set back for lots of drivers. 50 million American's don't have $400 emergency saving, as a perspective, the economy looked great but when you dig in its a different story.


----------



## SHalester

Blanko1 said:


> What is the reissue between those who make more on UI than their wages?


....that they will stay on UI even tho their old position is available. And/or not even look for work since they now get paid more than they did before.


----------



## IRME4EVER

The queen &#128120; said:


> Let me ask you this. People getting UI/PUA are and will spend money for paying bills, groceries, shopping, take out and more. I doubt people are hiding the money under a mattress. Am I wrong or just stupid?


 It kept me from being evicted (after I got a 5-day notice), It also put food on my table (where I had none), it helped me from losing my car, it also helped me with my rideshare insurance and tags. 
Guess those bills apply to everyone!! 
Today I talked with a friend of mine, No Uber or Lyft drivers around (Mesa, AZ.) surge was up 10.00. still no drivers. My friend called for a cab to go 7 miles at the max, my friend told me that they wanted to charge her 50.00. That's a sure sign of people who are used to CHEAP RIDES getting paid back and not tipping 1000%. 
I hope the scumbags that we picked up. Finally, realize the drivers are the ones getting screwed over by UBER/LYFT.


----------



## Aquamike714

Sal29 said:


> Republicans in the Senate and Trump want to take $600 a week from you so they can give trillions of dollars of handouts and bailouts to billionaires, banks, hedgefunds, and multinational corporations that ship jobs overseas.
> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


Can anyone enlighten me on EDD's criteria on receiving UI benefits? The $600 is added to your weekly benefit right? So when you answer the 8 question certification and for the question that asks, if you looked for work that week, and you mark No for the answer, do they not pay the benefit, even if you have the covid virus? This happened to a good friend and she asked me to reach out to the Uber forum. Thank you!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Aquamike714 said:


> Can anyone enlighten me on EDD's criteria on receiving UI benefits? The $600 is added to your weekly benefit right? So when you answer the 8 question certification and for the question that asks, if you looked for work that week, and you mark No for the answer, do they not pay the benefit, even if you have the covid virus? This happened to a good friend and she asked me to reach out to the Uber forum. Thank you!


Rules vary by state.

In AZ the looking for work requirement had been voided.


----------



## BunnyK

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Fair enough. Keep in mind, I'm not referring in any way to stimulus checks or PPP loans. Actually, I'm not even referring to vanilla unemployment, I think that's fine. John Q Public gets 50% of his wages for 3-6 months until he gets a new job. It pays the lights and groceries. But many people (not all, but many) are making MORE than they were at their jobs for literally doing nothing.
> 
> And, for the record, my financial fate is determined by me. I've made smart financial decisions, and I've made really stupid financial decisions. But where I am is because of me.
> 
> And I don't go around blaming my failures on others that I have no control over. Not Trump, not Obama, not McConnell, not Pelosi, not Bush, not Clinton, not my dad, not my mom, not my spouse.
> 
> But if your friends feel better about their crappy lives by blaming those people (they get to take their pick) without looking at the mirror, I can't stop them.


OH NO! NOT *GASP* PERSONAL ACCOUNTABILITY!

Someone come quick and call this guy a nazi or something.


----------



## Alemus

mbd said:


> Gig workers getting the 600/week due to the slowness .
> Restaurant worker getting 600/ week due to the closing. If the owner tells the restaurant worker to come back , he/she needs to comeback &#128077;
> Slowness will continue for the gig workers .
> Maybe the gigs will get extension.


maybe its lack o drivers, but demand for me has skyrocketed. granted I live in a state that has actually reopened


----------



## The queen 👸

Ok here we go.


BigRedDriver said:


> I've been asking a question that nobody wants to answer.
> 
> What if there is no safe, reliable vaccine? What is the plan then? Stay inside until people stop dying?
> 
> How long are lockdowns sustainable?
> 
> most states are reopening and those are having new cases . We are home .
> We wear mask when we go out. This summer will be spend at home and at the beach . Saving my UI and PUA until I get and found a new job. It sucks but this is what and my family decided to do .
> I would love to fly to Italy on October to see my family for 10 days alone. Don't know if I should buy my ticket now or wait .
> I will see in August . I am blessed my daughter came home . I feel better knowing she is here and she can work on her computer .
> Son and husband go to work everyday now . We might be in phase 2 by Friday . Let's hope. We are doing our part .
> Hope others do the same. Be safe y'all


----------



## sellkatsell44

BigRedDriver said:


> I've been asking a question that nobody wants to answer.
> 
> What if there is no safe, reliable vaccine? What is the plan then? Stay inside until people stop dying?
> 
> How long are lockdowns sustainable?


I think the bigger question is what are we doing to get ready for a different environment, one where there needs to be social distancing to stay safe.

I think as businesses starts to open up, there will be adjustments naturally to make it so that we can work in an environment where there is no Covid vaccine (as of yet).

we need to consider a huge wave of PPE. Tons of advertising devoted to showing people that it's important to stay a safe distance, to keep rigorous hygiene practices (it's so gross precovid for women not to wash their hands when exiting the bathroom but I've seen it happen).

and have things in place to accommodate for that. If it means staggering the work schedule so the elevator is used on an half hour increment and not all at once... yes... if it means part work home part work at office... yes..

but we need to have people be cautious enough to go out and live/work but again with safety precaution.

went to a Starbucks this morning. I don't believe in ordering it and needed a stretch from working @ home. Went out, got my ice tea and headed back home.

this is how they are now:


----------



## The queen 👸

sellkatsell44 said:


> I think the bigger question is what are we doing to get ready for a different environment, one where there needs to be social distancing to stay safe.
> 
> I think as businesses starts to open up, there will be adjustments naturally to make it so that we can work in an environment where there is no Covid vaccine (as of yet).
> 
> we need to consider a huge wave of PPE. Tons of advertising devoted to showing people that it's important to stay a safe distance, to keep rigorous hygiene practices (it's so gross precovid for women not to wash their hands when exiting the bathroom but I've seen it happen).
> 
> and have things in place to accommodate for that. If it means staggering the work schedule so the elevator is used on an half hour increment and not all at once... yes... if it means part work home part work at office... yes..
> 
> but we need to have people be cautious enough to go out and live/work but again with safety precaution.
> 
> went to a Starbucks this morning. I don't believe in ordering it and needed a stretch from working @ home. Went out, got my ice tea and headed back home.
> 
> this is how they are now:
> 
> View attachment 475685


Who cares about Starbucks? They are a multi billion company. Dam people make your own coffee.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

The queen &#128120; said:


> Who cares about Starbucks? They are a multi billion company. Dam people make your own coffee.


I quit Starbucks when they wrote racist garbage on my cup.


----------



## The queen 👸

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I quit Starbucks when they wrote racist garbage on my cup.


Really?


----------



## Uberguyken

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I quit Starbucks when they wrote racist garbage on my cup.


That's called your name....


----------



## Wolfgang Faust

Uberguyken said:


> That's called your name....


My name AND
"hands up don't shoot"


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Fair enough. Keep in mind, I'm not referring in any way to stimulus checks or PPP loans. Actually, I'm not even referring to vanilla unemployment, I think that's fine. John Q Public gets 50% of his wages for 3-6 months until he gets a new job. It pays the lights and groceries. But many people (not all, but many) are making MORE than they were at their jobs for literally doing nothing.


They WERE doing something. They were LITERALLY flattening the curve. We were told to stay home to save the lives of those most vulnerable. And because it was an emergency, everyone would be eligible for unemployment. But when most representatives looked at the benefit amount for unemployment, they realized it wouldn't be incentive enough to get people off the street. So they sweetened it with an extra $600. Otherwise, that curve wouldn't get flattened. Most people aren't going to stay home for $200 a week.

This wasn't that long ago, so I don't understand why so many people forget this. Flattening that curve was THE most important thing. It was drilled into our heads that it was the right thing to do. And when kids went off the Spring Break anyway, we shamed them for being irresponsible. "They should be at home, flattening the curve. Don't they know they're killing the Greatest Generation?". It seems some people are damned if they do and damned if they don't.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> They WERE doing something. They were LITERALLY flattening the curve. We were told to stay home to save the lives of those most vulnerable.


Thank you for your service. You may now return to work.


----------



## sellkatsell44

The queen &#128120; said:


> Who cares about Starbucks? They are a multi billion company. Dam people make your own coffee.


Sorry I missed this somehow.

it's always tea for me but it's not that they're a multi billion company (thanks for the refresher) but also like any big company, employ tons of little people. Kind of like Neiman Marcus. But @ end of the day, while I support small > large, there's not enough small and not everyone wants to own their own businesses.

so I've been tipping $5 cash every time I've been going in which is 1-2x a week.

the baristas there are either a man old enough to be my grandpa (pretty sure he's not working there because he loves to work) and a young college kid.

people are quick to forget that the big companies (like Uber) employs, I mean contracts, the little people &#128579;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic

How about a magic trick?

I'm going to make your $600/week disappear...


----------



## ChillinLA

" At the moment, however, the White House is not [supporting $600 a week], and we are not going to strike a deal unless we extend the unemployment benefits which have kept nearly 12 million Americans out of poverty,"
https://news.google.com/articles/CA...2Nb3CjDivdcCMKuvhQY?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


----------



## Steve appleby

We simply cannot spend our way out of a pandemic. The only thing I'll say is that if the states go back into lockdown, then the government has to pay us. But I don't buy any of the media's bullshit. I simply refuse to believe it. Its all a bunch of crap.

look I'm not saying that this is a fake virus, I took half of my PUA money And flew to Vegas for 15 days last month. I went to all the casinos, went to bars, got drunk, gambled, screwed hookers, and I never caught corona. This whole thing is overdramatic and overblown. We simply cannot lockdown forever. Corona is here to stay and frankly I think it's just a stronger strain of the flu.

that's just my opinion. But hey free money is free money right????!!!! &#129315;

I may not even go back to rideshare after this so called "pandemic" is over. I've gotten almost 20k from the PUA program.


----------



## UberTrent9

IRME4EVER said:


> It kept me from being evicted (after I got a 5-day notice), It also put food on my table (where I had none), it helped me from losing my car, it also helped me with my rideshare insurance and tags.
> Guess those bills apply to everyone!!
> Today I talked with a friend of mine, No Uber or Lyft drivers around (Mesa, AZ.) surge was up 10.00. still no drivers. My friend called for a cab to go 7 miles at the max, my friend told me that they wanted to charge her 50.00. That's a sure sign of people who are used to CHEAP RIDES getting paid back and not tipping 1000%.
> I hope the scumbags that we picked up. Finally, realize the drivers are the ones getting screwed over by UBER/LYFT.


Nope. They'll just keep crying about demanding cheap rides and will then try to "add on" extras now(extra stops, drop.me here instead of there, etc.).



ChillinLA said:


> " At the moment, however, the White House is not [supporting $600 a week], and we are not going to strike a deal unless we extend the unemployment benefits which have kept nearly 12 million Americans out of poverty,"
> https://news.google.com/articles/CA...2Nb3CjDivdcCMKuvhQY?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


https://www.cnn.com/2020/08/05/poli...extension-coronavirus-relief-cnntv/index.html


----------



## Jim1234

Stop voting for Republicans - they do NOT support workers. Mitch and Republicans gave billions to the rich and corporations but are trying to stop anymore more little payments to people like us who work hard and pay our taxes!


----------



## UberTrent9

Jim1234 said:


> Stop voting for Republicans - they do NOT support workers. Mitch and Republicans gave billions to the rich and corporations but are trying to stop anymore more little payments to people like us who work hard and pay our taxes!


Lol! Just like the Democrats gave billions to their friends during the last stimulus package. The Dems have held all of this up.


----------



## Amos69

UberTrent9 said:


> Lol! Just like the Democrats gave billions to their friends during the last stimulus package. The Dems have held all of this up.


LOL, Mitch McConnel hasn't even been to the meetings this week. He said " We ( the wrongpublicans) do not even have a consensus on what we want." Said that today.


----------



## sellkatsell44

Steve appleby said:


> We simply cannot spend our way out of a pandemic. The only thing I'll say is that if the states go back into lockdown, then the government has to pay us. But I don't buy any of the media's bullshit. I simply refuse to believe it. Its all a bunch of crap.


It's not real until you're impacted directly. And I'm glad you're ok but I've seen friends post about their parents/grandparents passing because of this virus. So it hits a bit more yes, but more on the empathy note then experience and hopefully it doesn't get there.

I do agree we need to learn how to live with it vs shut downs.

that's where I wish the government would have invested $$$ into having pple work and socialize safely vs just throwing money out there.


----------



## Amos69

Steve appleby said:


> We simply cannot spend our way out of a pandemic. The only thing I'll say is that if the states go back into lockdown, then the government has to pay us. But I don't buy any of the media's bullshit. I simply refuse to believe it. Its all a bunch of crap.
> 
> look I'm not saying that this is a fake virus, I took half of my PUA money And flew to Vegas for 15 days last month. I went to all the casinos, went to bars, got drunk, gambled, screwed hookers, and I never caught corona. This whole thing is overdramatic and overblown. We simply cannot lockdown forever. Corona is here to stay and frankly I think it's just a stronger strain of the flu.
> 
> that's just my opinion. But hey free money is free money right????!!!! &#129315;
> 
> I may not even go back to rideshare after this so called "pandemic" is over. I've gotten almost 20k from the PUA program.


How many American citizens must die to satisfy your blood lust?

We just had 10 straight days with more than 1,000 dead per day.

Whats your number? 2,000, or 3,000 a day?

Is 250,000 dead Americans not enough to satisfy you hatred of them?


----------



## UberTrent9

Amos69 said:


> LOL, Mitch McConnel hasn't even been to the meetings this week. He said " We ( the wrongpublicans) do not even have a consensus on what we want." Said that today.


Nice deflection.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Amos69 said:


> How many American citizens must die to satisfy your blood lust?
> 
> We just had 10 straight days with more than 1,000 dead per day.
> 
> Whats your number? 2,000, or 3,000 a day?
> 
> Is 250,000 dead Americans not enough to satisfy you hatred of them?


Amos: How many more people must die on our roads before you stop driving? Why do you insist on playing with people's lives, driving what is ultimately a killing machine?

Going forward, I suggest you walk everywhere. Offer uber piggybacks. Do what's best for the greater good.


----------



## ColdRider




----------



## Amos69

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Amos: How many more people must die on our roads before you stop driving? Why do you insist on playing with people's lives, driving what is ultimately a killing machine?
> 
> Going forward, I suggest you walk everywhere. Offer uber piggybacks. Do what's best for the greater good.


Making safer cars has been going on for decades! Acknowledging that cars create dangerous situations when used improperly and entire system has been put in place to save lives. Seat belts, Air bags, Better construction techniques, and recently active driver assist programs.
Most automotive deaths are direct result of human action and usually inaction. Yes I do wish that people took driving more seriously too, and learned more than just basic driving.

The Covid analogy is wearing masks, self isolating, social distancing, being situationally aware.


----------



## Steve appleby

Amos69 said:


> How many American citizens must die to satisfy your blood lust?
> 
> We just had 10 straight days with more than 1,000 dead per day.
> 
> Whats your number? 2,000, or 3,000 a day?
> 
> Is 250,000 dead Americans not enough to satisfy you hatred of them?


You really think I care about those people? Well let me tell you something. I don't. I couldnt give two shits about them. I don't live in fear like you do. Call me all the mean and nasty names all you want. I'll just sit there and laugh in your face. Plus where in my post does it say I hate people? It doesn't.
I don't care, I really don't care..


----------



## ChillinLA

"Pelosi on Thursday indicated no willingness to back off the demand for restoring the benefits to the level of $600 a week. "We have said that we are going to have the $600," she said, adding, "They know that we want the $600."

"Why dismantle a program that almost all economists say is working and put something new in its place that will take months to go into effect?" asked Senate Democratic leader Chuck Schumer, who joined Pelosi at her presser.

https://news.google.com/articles/CA...ocv1CjCSptoCMPrTpgU?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

Amos69 said:


> Making safer cars has been going on for decades! Acknowledging that cars create dangerous situations when used improperly and entire system has been put in place to save lives. Seat belts, Air bags, Better construction techniques, and recently active driver assist programs.
> Most automotive deaths are direct result of human action and usually inaction. Yes I do wish that people took driving more seriously too, and learned more than just basic driving.
> 
> The Covid analogy is wearing masks, self isolating, social distancing, being situationally aware.


And yet 3,700 people die in car accidents around the world A DAY. The only way to stop those deaths from happening is if everyone stops driving. I'm looking for volunteers to lead by example.

Many, many COVID deaths are a result of human action and inaction as well. Just because a bar is open (dumb if it's open inside, IMO), if you're a diabetic tub, you shouldn't go. Why is that not...what's the term for it?...oh yes, common sense?


----------



## ColdRider

Valar Dohaeris said:


> And yet 3,700 people die in car accidents around the world A DAY. The only way to stop those deaths from happening is if everyone stops driving. I'm looking for volunteers to lead by example.
> 
> Many, many COVID deaths are a result of human action and inaction as well. Just because a bar is open (dumb if it's open inside, IMO), if you're a diabetic tub, you shouldn't go. Why is that not...what's the term for it?...oh yes, common sense?


We need government to hold our hands as we cross the street.

Government *knows* what's *BEST* for us :thumbup:


----------



## UberTrent9

Steve appleby said:


> You really think I care about those people? Well let me tell you something. I don't. I couldnt give two shits about them. I don't live in fear like you do. Call me all the mean and nasty names all you want. I'll just sit there and laugh in your face. Plus where in my post does it say I hate people? It doesn't.
> I don't care, I really don't care..


Yet, You cared enough to post a response, telling us all you don't care(when you really Do). But yeah, You don't care what we think.


----------



## libingbing

Drumpf fired the inspector general in charge of oversight so that he and swamp buddies can take advantage of PPP. Some are even buying Lamborghinis and Mercedes with it. Meanwhile the peasants who are in his cult are bickering about the little guy making an extra $600 on PUA til the end of the year in the middle of an ongoing and worsening Pandemic, that will most likely get even worst in the fall.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

libingbing said:


> Drumpf fired the inspector general in charge of oversight so that he and swamp buddies can take advantage of PPP. Some are even buying Lamborghinis and Mercedes with it. Meanwhile the peasants who are in his cult are bickering about the little guy making an extra $600 on PUA til the end of the year in the middle of an ongoing and worsening Pandemic, that will most likely get even worst in the fall.


The problem is so few are little. They are lazy, fat Americans yelling into their iPhones about how much life sucks and they may have to consider cancelling their HBO subscription. DRUMPF screams the "little guy" as he orders Applebees-to-go and returns home to his xbox.


----------



## ChillinLA

"this is exactly what wanna-be dictators do when they are trying to erode the rule of law and rule by decree. It's right out of Chapter 1 of Populist Dictators for Dummies: Paint the legislature as corrupt and ineffective, then take unilateral action of dubious legality because you cannot stand idly by"

https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/3331076001


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello

Steve appleby said:


> We simply cannot spend our way out of a pandemic. The only thing I'll say is that if the states go back into lockdown, then the government has to pay us. But I don't buy any of the media's bullshit. I simply refuse to believe it. Its all a bunch of crap.
> 
> look I'm not saying that this is a fake virus, I took half of my PUA money And flew to Vegas for 15 days last month. I went to all the casinos, went to bars, got drunk, gambled, screwed hookers, and I never caught corona. This whole thing is overdramatic and overblown. We simply cannot lockdown forever. Corona is here to stay and frankly I think it's just a stronger strain of the flu.
> 
> that's just my opinion. But hey free money is free money right????!!!! &#129315;
> 
> I may not even go back to rideshare after this so called "pandemic" is over. I've gotten almost 20k from the PUA program.


Banging a hooker whilst facially mask-encumbered. I'd pay to see that.

Lol just breaking balls. Glad u had fun


----------



## 15000+driver

America is great because we all work to provide good and services. When people take 'unemployment' or a 'universal' income the eoncomy struggles and will collapse because goods and services will diminish and the dollar will collapse/become worthless. It is all a scam by the democrats/deep state to gain 100% control over your life and starvation is the first proven way to make that happen.


----------



## libingbing

I see a lot of Reich Wing Drumpf supporters here who have been mind penetrated by Agent Orange.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris

libingbing said:


> I see a lot of Reich Wing Drumpf supporters here who have been mind penetrated by Agent Orange.


What does Reich Wing mean? Who is Agent Orange? Were you dropped?


----------



## 15000+driver

Valar Dohaeris said:


> What does Reich Wing mean? Who is Agent Orange? Were you dropped?


libingbing is under CIA Mk-Ultra and under Operation mockingbird.. He/she is a very weak minded person who has lost their abillity to think for themselves. There is no hope for them to ever lead a productive purposeful life.


----------

